# Spitfire Audio - Albion V Tundra - Demos, Walkthroughs & Feedback



## Spitfire Team

http://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/a-z/albion-v-tundra/ (<script class="js-extraPhrases" type="application/json">
{
"lightbox_close": "Close",
"lightbox_next": "Next",
"lightbox_previous": "Previous",
"lightbox_error": "The requested content cannot be loaded. Please try again later.",
"lightbox_start_slideshow": "Start slideshow",
"lightbox_stop_slideshow": "Stop slideshow",
"lightbox_full_screen": "Full screen",
"lightbox_thumbnails": "Thumbnails",
"lightbox_download": "Download",
"lightbox_share": "Share",
"lightbox_zoom": "Zoom",
"lightbox_new_window": "New window",
"lightbox_toggle_sidebar": "Toggle sidebar"
}
</script>
<div class="bbImageWrapper js-lbImage" title="smc0207_portrait_press.jpg"
data-src="https://s3-eu-west-1.amazonaws.com/spitfire-www-static/www.spitfireaudio.com/_resources/images/cms2/350/smc0207_portrait_press.jpg" data-lb-sidebar-href="" data-lb-caption-extra-html="" data-single-image="1">
<img src="https://s3-eu-west-1.amazonaws.com/spitfire-www-static/www.spitfireaudio.com/_resources/images/cms2/350/smc0207_portrait_press.jpg"
data-url="https://s3-eu-west-1.amazonaws.com/spitfire-www-static/www.spitfireaudio.com/_resources/images/cms2/350/smc0207_portrait_press.jpg"
class="bbImage"
data-zoom-target="1"
style=""
alt="smc0207_portrait_press.jpg"
title=""
width="" height="" />
</div>)​http://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/a-z/albion-v-tundra/
​
https://youtu.be/5oCxV6EoPJ4
http://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/bundles/bun018-the-albions/ (<div class="bbImageWrapper js-lbImage" title="e3800ba7-2caa-48b4-a91b-a5e6410f9e7f.jpg"
data-src="https://gallery.mailchimp.com/147ea0eb7d5a8ef4e35c359bd/images/e3800ba7-2caa-48b4-a91b-a5e6410f9e7f.jpg" data-lb-sidebar-href="" data-lb-caption-extra-html="" data-single-image="1">
<img src="https://gallery.mailchimp.com/147ea0eb7d5a8ef4e35c359bd/images/e3800ba7-2caa-48b4-a91b-a5e6410f9e7f.jpg"
data-url="https://gallery.mailchimp.com/147ea0eb7d5a8ef4e35c359bd/images/e3800ba7-2caa-48b4-a91b-a5e6410f9e7f.jpg"
class="bbImage"
data-zoom-target="1"
style=""
alt="e3800ba7-2caa-48b4-a91b-a5e6410f9e7f.jpg"
title=""
width="" height="" />
</div>)​http://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/bundles/bun018-the-albions/




​


----------



## Karma

Indeed... what are you up to?

EDIT: Posting a big bird's nest to Instagram apparently. Someone please translate this into Symphonic Woodwinds?


----------



## leon chevalier

Bird singing VSTi ?


----------



## Tatu

Preparing a Wickerman festival for VI enthusiasts?


----------



## Thorsten Meyer

You use a fall theme to close a circle and launch a new product in three days/images. Guess it could be 
*BERNARD HERRMANN*


----------



## rocking.xmas.man

you're closing the circle of a bird's nest (the birds) in order to prepare a haunting teaser with music from o p weder. His music will surprise us by having nothing in common with bernard herrmanns scores in order to show both the brilliance of oliver's creativity and the versatility of your new library. You'll going to upload 'creative cribs' videos describing what a trautonium is.
...maybe. or you are just builing a Advent wreath... Which could be a bit early - but since you are so busy recording, editing, coding sample libraries and scoring tv-shows, games and movies - starting to twinker now could actually mean you could light it up on november 27th


----------



## Silence-is-Golden

The sound of last years mistletoe?


----------



## Spitfire Team

Oh rocking.... rumbled again... or have you???

For starters (and possibly worst luck for us all) I'll be doing the music on these ones...

...as for Christmas, my birthday is Christmas day so it is quite a depressing time of the year for me... so in my house, decs go up at 6pm 24th December...


----------



## Musicam

Happy to wait this product! This is amaziinggggg! .-)


----------



## mc_deli

Swarm swarm


----------



## Tatu

Spitfire Team said:


> For starters (and possibly worst luck for us all) I'll be doing the music on these ones...


Which one are you?


----------



## AllanH

Spitfire Team said:


> ...
> For starters (and possibly worst luck for us all) I'll be doing the music on these ones...



That's funny - It seems to me that SPA is comprised exclusively of extremely talented and musical people, so I would rephrase: fortunately for all of us, I'll be doing the music on these ones ...

Looking forward to your announcement!


----------



## Spitfire Team

Sorry, didn't sign off Tatu... 

CH


----------



## rocking.xmas.man

Oh yeas i did not mean to say there'd be a hierarchy of talent among the spitfire guys. We've heard quite a lot from paul and christian over the years, but oliver patrice weder still seems a bit new-ish to the spitfire guys line up. And he really comes up with quite surprising pieces -style-wise- constantly. No question the demos and compositions of paul christian and andy are also great!

btw: google says christian's birthday is on 25th december.

...it took me a while to realise that 'rumble' does not only mean what the thunder does...


----------



## prodigalson

obvious implication is a reference to the Hermann library and 'The Birds' with a birds nest...but a strange choice, if so, as The Birds didn't have a score by Bernard Hermann.

Either that or a teaser for a new Symphonic Woodwinds repackaging. That was my initial guess but couldn't remember if they marketed SCS or SSB with a similar teaser campaign...either way, looks like the nest will be completed very soon...


----------



## Musicam

The Birds are here! Wow! I cannot wait now


----------



## Spitfire Team

surely if thats a birds nest there's a bit of a health and safety issue for the chicks?


----------



## rocking.xmas.man

yes you're right - what's very confusing is the cone that's hidden inside the ring of wood branches. well let's think again... there is presumably a ring made of small pieces of wood...
maybe the wood is not the point, but the fact that all those fragile parts are brought together as one that's quite sturdy?


----------



## prodigalson

Spitfire Team said:


> surely if thats a birds nest there's a bit of a health and safety issue for the chicks?



Ok a really really big birds nest??


----------



## Spitfire Team

oooh.... now look at that:

https://twitter.com/spitfireaudio


----------



## prodigalson

ok...wtf? 

haha


----------



## synthpunk




----------



## Spitfire Team

ha ha ha!

Oh, hang on:

https://www.facebook.com/SpitfireAudio


----------



## Spitfire Team

​​


----------



## Ian Dorsch

Sold


----------



## prodigalson

maybe im dumb, but i still don't get it. The Forest?


----------



## URL

Nice picture.


----------



## Thorsten Meyer

Great, the expansion pack add the missing mics


----------



## Vischebaste




----------



## colony nofi

Super soft orchestral / treated sample library????!!!


----------



## Ian Dorsch

Sounds like maybe super quiet ppp orchestral textures (EVOs?). Which sounds to me like a brilliant idea, and a library that would pay for itself in short order.


----------



## Thorsten Meyer

I love it, a new choir library where Christian recorded a medium size witches choir with poly legato and some fx from dead animals


----------



## Spitfire Team

Thorsten.... you blew my cover! 

Darn, foiled again...


----------



## Thorsten Meyer

Spitfire Team said:


> Thorsten.... you blew my cover!
> 
> Darn, foiled again...


Finally a choir from you guys


----------



## Spitfire Team

bless..... if only.


----------



## synthpunk

Is it a new eDNA Earth cartridge that costs 300 gbp ?


----------



## Lassi Tani

Thorsten Meyer said:


> a new choir library



Did I read right? New choir library from Spitfire! Ah the darkening evenings of autumn have been saved!


----------



## WhiteNoiz

Ultra, extreme, creepy, minimalistic, _evolutionary_ ppppppp sul tasto con sordino strings played with feathers? And a fairy choir?

...And stickers with SF staff dressed as fairies?

Thought I'd give it a shot...

But seriously, do a library with this guy:


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen

Sounds like a whirly swarm library with additional bird chirping. 

(if you don't know what a whirly is, it's worth looking it up)


----------



## NoamL

leon chevalier said:


> Bird singing VSTi ?



Uh oh, will it be compatible with Catmosphere?


----------



## Coincidental

Edna-fied nature recordings? Flautando birdsong (complete with multiple round robins of course)?


----------



## Musicam

A Choir? please, please, pleaseee!!!  I dream like other customers with this product for Albion, for Chamber Strings... I have a dream.


----------



## rycal

The circle kind of looks like the Albion logo... but it's all tenderness and quietude. Loegria's successor?

Or the world's first ever sampled bird's nest - thirty velocity layers, a whole family of round robins, and articulations including "nest in tree", "nest on ground" and the coveted "nest in transit from tree to ground". Many have tried to capture the subtleties of the bird's nest, but nobody has ever sampled each twig _individually _to allow divisi writing, with a nest this unsafely constructed - until now: introducing Spitfire Symphonic Bird's Nest.


----------



## tack

rycal said:


> a whole family of round robins


----------



## givemenoughrope

It's a "silence" library obv. A tree falls in the forest. Does anyone hear it? John Cage. As long as it was recorded at Air, sold.


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen

givemenoughrope said:


> It's a "silence" library obv. A tree falls in the forest. Does anyone hear it? John Cage. As long as it was recorded at Air, sold.


If a tree falls in Lyndhurst hall and the mics are off does it make a sound?


----------



## pixel

First time I don't know what's going on in promo/ad and I feel that I need this library


----------



## EvilDragon

Hmmm...

Albion V?


----------



## jules

EvilDragon said:


> Hmmm...
> 
> Albion V?


No. NO. NOOOOOO.... (walet agony)


----------



## amorphosynthesis

Albion 0


----------



## Thorsten Meyer

Albion Five (V) or the long awaited Witches and Treehugger Choir. Still the included FX like laughter are not recorded in the Air Studios


----------



## phil_wc

if it's something like frozen strings, I would buy it!


----------



## zacnelson

They just posted on facebook that there is going to be a live announcement on Wed


----------



## Spitfire Team

Indeed..... save the date...


----------



## synthpunk




----------



## Thorsten Meyer

Edge of Silence performed by GP


----------



## Musicam

Breath, breath, I am dreaming!


----------



## Spitfire Team

EXCLUSIVE VI-C OFFER

We’re holding a VIP launch event in Shoreditch London on the 12th of Wednesday and have two remaining tickets. We’d like to offer them to the person who guesses the location of ‘the forest’ where we filmed our teaser. The first person to guess correctly will be awarded two tickets and a night in a luxury London Hotel for two. The only caveat is you have to make you’re own way to London.

Post here and we’ll PM the winner direct.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa

Well I for once will be thrilled if it's what I asked for a few years ago: a library exploring very quiet playing. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Anders Wall

It has to be Epping Forest 



Best,
Anders


----------



## mc_deli

Nottingham Forest


----------



## mc_deli

Endor?


----------



## mc_deli

Gump?


----------



## desert

Spitfire Team said:


> EXCLUSIVE VI-C OFFER
> 
> We’re holding a VIP launch event in Shoreditch London on the 12th of Wednesday and have two remaining tickets. We’d like to offer them to the person who guesses the location of ‘the forest’ where we filmed our teaser. The first person to guess correctly will be awarded two tickets and a night in a luxury London Hotel for two. The only caveat is you have to make you’re own way to London.
> 
> Post here and we’ll PM the winner direct.



Sherwood Forest


----------



## mc_deli

Whitaker?

Closer?
Travel is included, right?


----------



## mc_deli

Spitfire... hmm... ooh... you went to the Black Forest... or Ardennes...?


----------



## Lassi Tani

Epping Forest came to my mind .


----------



## Musicam

Do you believe that this library is Bernard Herrmann Proyect?


----------



## Kuusniemi

My guess is this... 


Sorry...


----------



## amorphosynthesis

I'd say Nottingham forest


----------



## Soundhound

Loegria Two. But was there a party for Albion One? So then, Bernard Hermann? 

More tea leaves, please?


----------



## Chris Hurst

The New Forest, Hampshire.


----------



## Thorsten Meyer

Can only a choir recorded in the german forest call Schwarzwald. You can not record in the UK, to much rain.


----------



## Musicam

Ok, in this point,is a choir or string library?


----------



## procreative

hampstead heath?


----------



## procreative

Thetford forest or Rendlesham forest (for that UFO vibe)?


----------



## Baron Greuner

The Forest of Dean. Where is Dean btw? Dean your forest needs you!

Sherwood Forest.

Disclaimer: no idea what anyone is talking about but thought mentioning any old forest seemed like a good idea at the time.

Fangorn Forest!


----------



## Creston

Highgate Wood


----------



## procreative

Maybe also Camley Street Natural Park near Kings Cross? And when I said Hampstead Heath I could have meant the North Wood part of it?


----------



## Flux

Sydenham Hill Wood?


----------



## europa_io

Epping Forest. Next to where Hitchcock used to live.

And not far from Barking Assembly Halls (now Barking Broadway), where Psycho was recorded. 

Might also be a fitting place to record a Bernard Herrmann sample library!!?? 

http://www.bernardherrmann.org/articles/phototour-london/4/


----------



## muziksculp

A New Mystery Library ?


----------



## procreative

Hollow Ponds or Wanstead Flats?


----------



## Matt Hawken

Recorded at the edge of silence? My guess is that it's the long-awaited HZ Air Studios Room Tone library.

Also, no wood in London is silent, so the New Forest?


----------



## gjelul

Two more days we'll find out. In the meantime the Earth still turns


----------



## procreative

Its got to be the Bernard Herrmann [inspired] library as its on their website with TBC on it.

And this thread definitely has a Hitchcock style mystery to it!


----------



## TimJohnson

Kew Gardens?


----------



## Silence-is-Golden

Swinley Forest area


----------



## synthpunk

Who uses Facebook to announce product btw ? Are teenage girls using Spitfire libraries ?


----------



## Spitfire Team

T H E W R E A T H M A K E R


----------



## jamwerks

If this is a string library, maybe it will have something like a "trills orchestrator". I'd love that!


----------



## Spitfire Team

you hear strings... thats all?


----------



## jamwerks

Well there are some nice winds and brass in there. So this might be then the much awaited Symphonic Woodwinds!?


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa

Oh so much more than strings, and soft!!


----------



## procreative

Wonder if anyone has got it right yet? Maybe if I name every forest or woods not already named in the UK I might win!

Hope they let whoever got it right know soon as Wednesday is only 30+ hours away...


----------



## tack

I _love_ these textures. Beautiful.

This sounds like Mural Evo across the whole orchestra.


----------



## geronimo

A new Evolution's Volume ?


----------



## givemenoughrope

I really hope they further the Evo line. Keep the sections small and develop some method of getting more interesting, varied results. Some of them just feel like a construction kit and less like writing to me while others are the most useful samples I have (just interesting, musical sustains).


----------



## erica-grace

That video sounds stellar! 

I think a Symphobia-type Evo is the best guess at this point.


----------



## David Lewis

Has anyone got it yet?

I guess Putney Heath


----------



## prodigalson

synthpunk said:


> Who uses Facebook to announce product btw ? Are teenage girls using Spitfire libraries ?



wow, thats a somewhat strange and out of touch comment. There are 1 _billion_ active users on facebook. Approximately 14% of the global population.


----------



## Katzenjammer

Just saw a video of Olafur Arnalds recording brass outside in the forest for his latest album. Related? Coincidence?


----------



## Lassi Tani

synthpunk said:


> Who uses Facebook to announce product btw ? Are teenage girls using Spitfire libraries ?



Snapchat and insta. That's where teenage girls are.

Back to the topic. I hear woodwinds too. O form in the bird nest might mean Olafur. Or then it's soft Evo. Sounds very beautiful.


----------



## Hat_Tricky

Nature sounds-based Steam engine (distant crackling of branches, wind rustling the leaves), with delicate strings and choir? ppp-mf playing for an entire orchestra (think the opposite of Orchestral Tools Ark), but with lots of short phrases (woodwind bird calls, etc)

Doesn't sound like an Albion type - I hear individual piccolo, clarinet, etc. Unless they abandon the "section" based strategy. Albion II had individual sackbutts and recorders...more then 1 player but just a single "instrument", unlike Albion 1 or ONE that groups clarinet, oboe, flutes, piccolo together.

I would be REALLY interested in a possible steam engine that does all organic, natural sounding pads/drones/pulses. Even a simple "forest ambiance" would be great (like you can clearly hear in the videos) Perhaps that's literally just an audio recording of a forest, but if you can build your own "forests" or "seashores" or whatever, that would be really neat. Add in the delicate orchestra and you have a winner!


----------



## Coincidental

Hampstead Heath, I reckon.


----------



## alanb

Gerhard Westphalen said:


> (if you don't know what a whirly is, it's worth looking it up)



Aussie 'cellist Sarah Hopkins uses the whirly to great choral (and very new age-y) effect:



------------------------------

A much more creepy/sinister application of the whirly is on the Hafler Trio's "Intoutof" CD (unavailable on The Youtubes).


----------



## Baron Greuner

Waltham Forest!

Forest Hill!


----------



## Lode_Runner

So you've sampled the sound of the Blair Witch making those twig effigy's


----------



## Musicam

Only 24 hours for this product. :_)


----------



## Vischebaste

Elvertham Heath, Elvertham Heath,
And they've sampled the sound of Penelope Keith


----------



## Spitfire Team

Many congrats to Anders for correctly getting "Epping" Forest. We look forward to seeing him tomorrow!

We have travelled far and wide on quite a journey for this one and you'll see tomorrow that this is the first Forest of ones that are more further afield...


----------



## jamwerks

So it's really instruments recorded outside? That reminds me of what Marco Beltrami did for a western a few years back, recorded the small ensemble outside!


----------



## Anders Wall

Wheee!
Booking tickets to London as I type.
Had to reschedule a session, will work all night, if you hear someone snoring in the background... that'll be me...


Kidding aside, thank you @Spitfire Team so excited!
Really looking forward to the event and to meet you/the team in person.

Kindest Regards,
Anders


----------



## Spitfire Team

...I didn't say that.... oh look... a teaser prize for anyone with some spare wall space... a mysterious set of pagan like notation: (click on image for 'hi' res version).



​


----------



## rocking.xmas.man

Ok. I actually thought in the teaser vid we heard something fairly dry processed with quite a bit of delay and reverb. Maybe I wasn't that wrong.


----------



## Matt Hawken

Further to my flippant guessing earlier, I think this confirms my original suspicions, that this is a fully-fledged expansion to the 'Frozen Strings' labs - i.e. a collection of extremely quiet string articulations and techniques. The Labs samples are rather lovely and quite useful, so I'm excited about this!


----------



## Lassi Tani

Spitfire Team said:


> Many congrats to Anders for correctly getting "Epping" Forest. We look forward to seeing him tomorrow!
> 
> We have travelled far and wide on quite a journey for this one and you'll see tomorrow that this is the first Forest of ones that are more further afield...



I guessed right too, Epping forest. Can I get something too . Though I used Google Picture Search and London forests as the search words then chose the forest which looked the same :D.


----------



## Creston

This library is perfect for my style. Often spend ages getting the most out of the lowest velocities in Sable + OA's Evolutions.


----------



## Soundhound

It's the Bernard Hermann Library. With more in the series to come, after other influential composers/styles.

Is there a prize for being so incredibly on the money? (The more confident I can make this sound, the more I can convince myself that this is what it is. Wish fulfillment is a powerful thing.  )


----------



## Musicam

Yeahhhhhhhhhhh! Bernard Hermann Library! I fly, I fly, I fly! -) I buy it, I buy it, I buy it!


----------



## Baron Greuner

Point out where it says it's a Benard Herrmann library please?


----------



## procreative

Baron Greuner said:


> Point out where it says it's a Benard Herrmann library please?



Well maybe its not but this page is up on their site which may just be a coincidence: http://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/a-z/bernard-herrmann/

Also the Epping location of the forest may just be a nod to Herrmann's link with Hitchcock who was born in Leytonstone which is close to Epping Forest...


----------



## Ryan

I say no more 

Vertigo: The Forest.


----------



## Baron Greuner

Epping forest, Leytonstone, Hitchcock, Bernard Herrmann.......

Whooooshh! That went over my head at 93 million miles a second.


----------



## Spitfire Team

...and mine!


----------



## prodigalson

Guys...I really don't think this is the Bernard Hermann library. 

But whatever it is, I want it and I shall have it...


----------



## Virtuoso

I'm starting to think this might not be the highly anticipated 'Crumhorn Swarm'.


----------



## Soundhound

It says it perhaps in the end of my post..."wish fulfillment". I was triangulating from the clues we've gotten and trying to imagine what would be getting a big announcement like this. 

I often can make myself believe what I want to believe, according to the wife. 



Baron Greuner said:


> Point out where it says it's a Benard Herrmann library please?


----------



## Baron Greuner

Well OK. At least I managed a quick and nervous 'hello' to Benny Herrmann at one of my college lectures.
Not sure how useful the Herrmann sound would be in this day and age, but I would try and have some fun with it.


----------



## Spitfire Team

I reckon we should park BH... only a few hours to go...


----------



## Silence-is-Golden

Spitfire Team said:


> I reckon we should park BH... only a few hours to go...


Btw...........

recorded at the edge of silence....is it golden?


----------



## Saxer

Silence-is-Golden said:


> Btw...........
> 
> recorded at the edge of silence....


Hello darkness my old friend...


----------



## Anders Wall

After a pretty long night(!!!), the last percussion overdub have been recorded, stems sent to post.
Episode 7 is in the bag!!!

Now a quick shower and off to the airport. Super excited!
Good night studio WallofSound, luckily I'm not as unfocused as the picture of you 






Now where's my passport...

/Anders


----------



## Spitfire Team

Looking forward to seeing you here soon!

Best.

CH


----------



## Spitfire Team




----------



## Musicam

All will be revealed... I am so happy!  I love you Team!


----------



## Spitfire Team

we love you all too!

...gawd, getting a little nervous here!


----------



## rocking.xmas.man

just in case we miss the live act - will it be preserved for the future?


----------



## jamwerks

Is that 6pm London time?


----------



## Musicam

Glad I am nervous too but I know that it will be incredible. I am your fan Spitfire!


----------



## Anders Wall

jamwerks said:


> Is that 6pm London time?


6pm Brittish Summer Time or UTC+1
So, yes.

Best,

Anders


----------



## doctornine

Where's the "take my money now" button when you need it ?


----------



## esencia

OMH... other Spitfireaudio release with that magical sound.. :( 
I was waiting for Mural "rebirth"...and they launch another cool one...
Damned money!


----------



## gjelul

What's UTC+1 in Los Angeles time, why does it have to be so complicated ?


----------



## jacobthestupendous

gjelul said:


> What's UTC+1 in Los Angeles time, why does it have to be so complicated ?


10 AM


----------



## airflamesred

jamwerks said:


> Is that 6pm London time?


BST as above. Probably stands for British Spitfire Time!


----------



## Musicam

Can I watch streaming this presentation? Thank you!


----------



## tack

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=bst+in+los+angeles+time&l=1


----------



## esencia

45min left...
let's see


----------



## wbacer

Hats off to Spitfire, this is the best ad campaign ever.


----------



## Musicam

I dream with a choir, I believe that is Bernard Herrmann Library. I cannot wait. I would want to buy it this afternoon.


----------



## kavinsky

Musicam said:


> I dream with a choir, I believe that is Bernard Herrmann Library. I cannot wait. I would want to buy it this afternoon.


it is certainly not a BH library.
isn't it too obvious from their teasers that it has nothing to do with him?

At the very least, its a natural organic airy string library, with lots of cool and unusual arts.
I'm super excited, cause that should be the product spitfire always wanted to create, they always leaned towards flaut/sul pont/tremolo/etc, 
Think of EVO grid, mandolin swarm libs and all that
And here they are doing a library focused on just that. Sounds great, can't wait to hear more.


----------



## mac

Ok, its 15 seconds past 6, HURRY UP SPITFIRE :D


----------



## esencia

https://www.facebook.com/SpitfireAudio/?fref=ts


----------



## Musicam

Enjoy! http://www.spitfireaudio.com/live

This campaign and promo is amazing!


----------



## mac

Musicam said:


> Enjoy! http://www.spitfireaudio.com/live



I want to, but there's nothing to enjoy yet!


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa

FINALLY!!! pppppp


----------



## sgmusik

Albion V - Tundra

Take my money please!


----------



## Musicam

Take my money Albion V, Now can I buy it now?


----------



## kavinsky

WOW, they really stepped their game with all the teasers and hype building


----------



## wbacer

Albion V - Tundra
Sounds great.


----------



## Lassi Tani

Yess! Albion V - Tundra! Sounds very beautiful!


----------



## Musicam

Available now?


----------



## MarcelM

i only wish stream quality would be a bit better :/


----------



## Musicam

Spitfire Audio is the top! I+D


----------



## Softmo06004

Hello Albion V...


----------



## Musicam

I Love the sound, tender, epic, sweet and textured.


----------



## synthpunk

Iceland 

Woodwinds Fields.... ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh 

eDNA stuff & Evo Grid Harmonium......


----------



## Musicam

Man, rocks! The Moon! :_) Available now please?


----------



## esencia

is it an old family Albion V ? or Albion FIVE?


----------



## mac

http://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/ranges/albion/albion-v-tundra/


----------



## DR BOOWHO

£249


----------



## esencia

http://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/a-z/albion-v-tundra/


----------



## mac

Did anyone catch a release date?


----------



## Musicam

Now I buy it. This libary i so wonderful. I need a choir


----------



## EvilDragon

Nailed it.


----------



## givemenoughrope

I think I caught something about divisi in the live stream...? The sound kept cutting out and buffering. I really like the idea of this, esp the evos and edna thing, but hope it doesn't sound too big. I like the size of the regular string evos.


----------



## synthpunk

Intro $305 usd today.. Thank you Brexit!



DR BOOWHO said:


> £249


----------



## Ian Dorsch

This is exactly what I was hoping it would be, and then some. Bravo, Spitfire.

Did I miss a release date announcement? Pre-ordering is a no-brainer for me, but I have some projects that would immediately benefit from this stuff.


----------



## kavinsky

this is a niche library everybody's been waiting for for ages
http://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/ranges/albion/albion-v-tundra/
the UI's are beautiful, the product page screams BUY ME NOW so loud I'm sure I'm pulling the trigger even though the usual walkthroughs would be nice to see before that happens ha

Lots of great stuff in the articulations


----------



## esencia

Bought it!
But it seems that it´s not available for download yet :(


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa

Ian Dorsch said:


> ... I have some projects that would immediately benefit from this stuff.



Don't we all?!!!


----------



## jononotbono

I'm sure it must be a medical illness to be this excited over a Sample Library. Incredible.


----------



## Neifion

Didn't catch the live stream, but omg harmonic tremolos!


----------



## pdub

£199 if you own the other Albions. Looks like I'm going to Iceland and then Berlin!


----------



## Leeward

Want. Simple as that.


----------



## Rob Elliott

New release seems like a nice offering. Had my eye on UIST (Albion IV) - wonder if these two will be 'bundled together'? Anyone heard anything about that. May just wait until Black Friday to pick up UIST.


----------



## Flux

Kontakt full required?


----------



## Karma

Release date is the 20th of October according to Facebook


----------



## mac

pdub said:


> £199 if you own the other Albions. Looks like I'm going to Iceland and then Berlin!



Do you know if there's a discount if you only own one other albion, or if you were to buy two at the same time?


----------



## kavinsky

Flux said:


> Kontakt full required?


definitely not


----------



## Fab

no one likes violas anyway


----------



## Andrajas

pdub said:


> £199 if you own the other Albions. Looks like I'm going to Iceland and then Berlin!


where do you see that?


----------



## mac

Is everyone ready for the influx of Johann Johannsson style music?


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire

Looking forward to the walkthroughs. I'm always interested in more delicate, more textural, as opposed to the Motörhead idiom that dominated the sample world for quite a long time now ("everything louder than everyone else" ) This could prove very useful for some stuff I've been working on lately.


----------



## MA-Simon

Thats the stuff.


----------



## givemenoughrope

mac said:


> Is everyone ready for the influx of Johann Johannsson style music?


I saw Arrival last night and I'm pretty sure while I've had enough that it'll be all over the place.


----------



## J-M

kavinsky said:


> definitely not



Wait,wait, doesn't it say "Kontakt Full required" on the web page? :D


----------



## erica-grace

Flux said:


> Kontakt full required?





kavinsky said:


> definitely not



Incorrect! 



MrLinssi said:


> Wait,wait, doesn't it say "Kontakt Full required" on the web page? :D



Yes it does. 

Ok, SF have since fixed that!


----------



## Creston

Which min version of Kontakt?


----------



## Karma

If I remember correctly SCS or Symphonic Brass originally said Kontakt full required, however they later announcer that it was player. I'd just wait for one of the guys to confirm that or not on here.


----------



## TeamLeader

pdub said:


> £199 if you own the other Albions. Looks like I'm going to Iceland and then Berlin!



How do we get the 199 price. I do own all the other albions.


----------



## erica-grace

Andrajas said:


> where do you see that?



I am not seeing that either


----------



## mark.warman

Put the Albion Bundle in your cart to get that price.


----------



## kavinsky

MrLinssi said:


> Wait,wait, doesn't it say "Kontakt Full required" on the web page? :D


Point me to it please cause I don't see it.

*KEY STATS*

FREE KONTAKT PLAYER INCLUDED


----------



## Andrajas

Ah it means you need to own the rest of the Albion products to get that price, I thought it would be enough with 1 !


----------



## J-M

kavinsky said:


> Point me to it please cause I don't see it.
> 
> *KEY STATS*
> 
> FREE KONTAKT PLAYER INCLUDED



I asked about it on Facebook, indeed it runs on Player, but the site first stated that it requires the full version. They fixed it pretty quickly, so thumbs up for Spitfire!


----------



## erica-grace

mark.warman said:


> Put the Albion Bundle in your cart to get that price.





The bundle? I thought it's 199 if you already own Albions? Why would you then put the bundle in your cart?


----------



## mark.warman

It's the only way to get the price of Albion V down from £249 to £199. Once signed in, Spitfire's system knows if you already own the others!


----------



## Zhao Shen

Albion V... Are you serious?? Alex better hurry up releasing the rest of the Cinematic Studio Series or I might give in to the temptation...


----------



## jononotbono

Zhao Shen said:


> Albion V... Are you serious?? Alex better hurry up releasing the rest of the Cinematic Studio Series or I might give in to the temptation...



Everybody knows you'll be buying both.


----------



## muziksculp

Any info. on how much disc space it needs ?


----------



## Soundhound

Wow. Just wow. Oct 20 will be fun. Thank you Spitfire. Again.


----------



## synthpunk

I want a drone now!



SilentBob said:


> This teaser makes me speechless. I thought that what OT did with their teaser for Berlin Brass couldn't be topped regarding effectiveness. But Spifire Audio reached a new level with this.
> 
> This magnificent images of otherworldly beauty, this incredible music I could listen for hours. The voice of the narrator. These all have cinematic quality.
> 
> I'm lost. For me the second must-have-library this year (ähh ...third).


----------



## MA-Simon

synthpunk said:


> I want a drone now!


I want a camera like that. I feel inspired to go arround and film stuff.


----------



## givemenoughrope

curious about the "poly-divisi"...


----------



## prodigalson

GAH!! Aaaaaand I'm dead. officially murdered. RIP me. 

8 days?!?! 8 DAYS?!?!?!?!?!??!


----------



## Karl Feuerstake

Sounds interesting. I like the idea of cold, barren, icy strings... and I'm curious if there's gonna be any Cimbasso in those FFF Overblown Burst Marcato for the Low Brass. I would like that. Of course I would.


----------



## Spitfire Team

​


----------



## frontline

Just completed the bundle and now anxiously awaiting the next Albion...get to work boys!


----------



## Gabriel Oliveira

Karl Feuerstake said:


> and I'm curious if there's gonna be any Cimbasso in those FFF [...]



> FFF

> at the edge of silence


----------



## TeamLeader

How long is promo price?


----------



## TeamLeader

This was done at Air Lyndhurst? Or which Air?


----------



## Rodney Money

Jimmy Hellfire said:


> everything louder than everyone else"


Meatloaf? Bat out of Hell 2?


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire

Rodney Money said:


> Meatloaf? Bat out of Hell 2?









I think they mean it.


----------



## Karl Feuerstake

Gabriel Oliveira said:


> > FFF
> 
> > at the edge of silence


Hey man, check the articulation list. I'm not kidding


----------



## phil_wc

The sound I always want. Pre-ordered!
Hoping spitfire will do solo or quartet version in the future too.


----------



## Rodney Money

Jimmy Hellfire said:


> I think they mean it.


Ah got it!


----------



## Vastman

Oh my! This is a must have... A welcome addition to all of my lovely Albions!

Question: Will the bundle price increase after the pre-order date? 199 is doable but difficult at the moment...


----------



## Daniel James

I am suitably moist for this!!!

Been wanting some subtle magic libraries for a while. 

Sounds incredible!

-DJ


----------



## kavinsky

Daniel James said:


> I am suitably moist for this!!!
> 
> Been wanting some subtle magic libraries for a while.
> 
> Sounds incredible!
> 
> -DJ



It doesn't have any braaams man, sorry to be the bearer of bad news :(


----------



## JPShooter

kavinsky said:


> It doesn't have any braaams man, sorry to be the bearer of bad news :(



Wow, how non bombastic is that?

Just playing with you Daniel, love your stuff!!


----------



## SoNowWhat?

jononotbono said:


> I'm sure it must be a medical illness to be this excited over a Sample Library. Incredible.


Samplosis Agitatum Profunda (DSM-5, 2013)
...or something.



Rob Elliott said:


> Had my eye on UIST (Albion IV) - wonder if these two will be 'bundled together'? Anyone heard anything about that. May just wait until Black Friday to pick up UIST.


Me too. A IV + V would be quite handy.


----------



## windyweekend

I thought Loegria was intended to be the delicate sibling in the Albion family. How's this going to really differ to make it a worthwhile addition?


----------



## Vastman

windyweekend said:


> I thought Loegria was intended to be the delicate sibling in the Albion family. How's this going to really differ to make it a worthwhile addition?



It's premature to draw any conclusions but here is how I see it: Loegria is to Albion One what Sable is to Mural... smaller groups of players... Tundra is large groups of players but working in a very soft or delicate realm...or so it appears (there was some mention in the live event that V isn't restricted to the uber soft or delicate). Additionally, we have the EvoGrid and Edna engines Finally, just compare the articulations... totally different and V's will assuredly be unique.

I have Loegria and anticipate very little if any crossover.


----------



## kavinsky

windyweekend said:


> I thought Loegria was intended to be the delicate sibling in the Albion family. How's this going to really differ to make it a worthwhile addition?


just look at the articulation lists, it's fairly obvious what the differences are


----------



## prodigalson

windyweekend said:


> I thought Loegria was intended to be the delicate sibling in the Albion family. How's this going to really differ to make it a worthwhile addition?



I would take the time to read the product pages of both Loegria and Albion V


----------



## higgs

Time to ring Andy for a demo!


----------



## kurtvanzo

A walkthrough vid would be even better.


----------



## Vastman

Ah, folks... given the depth and breadth of this lovely lass, I think it's gonna take a 3 hour live stream by Daniel himself to begin even scratching the surface of this beastress...

Spitfire, shoot him an early release! You KNOW he'll do her justice... Do it! Do it NOW!!! (please...)


----------



## ChristopherDoucet

I officially cant keep up.


----------



## prodigalson

honestly, I would pay 199 pounds just for a new set of unique brunel loops alone.


----------



## Vastman

prodigalson said:


> honestly, I would pay 199 pounds just for a new set of unique brunel loops alone.


And honestly, I appreciate the low entry fee for those of us less rich folks who struggle to add such wonderful tools to our pallet.


----------



## Thorsten Meyer

MA-Simon said:


> I want a camera like that. I feel inspired to go arround and film stuff.


CAn't wait to use it with my "dropping" camera


----------



## mc_deli

Scooped Hallucinogens!

Must resist Must resist Must resist
But my birthday is coming...


----------



## jtnyc

oops, nevermind


----------



## Anders Wall

Spitfire Team said:


> Looking forward to seeing you here soon!
> 
> Best.
> 
> CH


My biggest warmest THANK YOU(!) to the spitfire TEAM for making me feel so welcome at yesterdays event.
So great talking with you all about everything from samples, music, the industry to politics, charity and life.
Even though it was an important evening for you, you took time to make sure I had a great time.
That is really rare, super nice and says a lot about the spirit of the company.
I can do this again 

So.
I had a short go at the Albion V.
First off, we who were fortunate to be @ the live event got a free copy.
As if a really great hotel room, drinks, snacks and a burger wasn't enough...
Hey, we should do this again 

The low winds. You finger a sixth, put a brick on the sustain pedal and go for a coffe.
Any patch anywhere, they are that good.
The different small variations in the Tonguing patches... super!
But the patch I believe we will hear the most from is the muted flautando shorts.
Just amazing, don't really have the vocabulary to explain how it sounds but in the "spirit of the north" I'll write some in Swedish.
- Väldigt snygga, sköra, lite försiktiga i anslaget, sjukt användbara -
(Google translate will not work, you should learn Swedish 

I've heard this before in live situations, when instruments are together in their "best" register (usually within the system) played softly or with mutes, the different groups can sound like each other. IE the strings sounds like the woods or brass, the brass can sound like strings etc.
But I've never heard this in a sample library up until now.
So hats off to Christian, Paul and the team for these amazing new sounds to paint with.

Kindest Warmest Regards,

Anders Wall


----------



## Spitfire Team

Thanks so much for making the huge effort to come over Anders. Hope to see you again soon!


----------



## EvilDragon

Looks like you guys had a blast!


What a sublime release.


----------



## Spitfire Team

​


----------



## J-M

Oh please, stop it...my wallet can't take this kind of punishment!


----------



## Katzenjammer

Sounds delicious. Definitely going to buy this.


----------



## Killiard

Sounds amazing. Can definitely hear the Arvo Part influence in your piece Christian. I can still remember when our lecturer at uni first played us Fratres. Everyone was in awe.


----------



## G.R. Baumann

Just saw that.... WOW! Congrats Christian & Paul, IMHO this is raising the bar quite substantially, and if I might say so, having lived for such a long time at the edge of the world (County Donegal) you're looking very Irish indeed walking through post glacial landscapes Christian.


----------



## Musicam

Dont forget a choir for Albion! .-)


----------



## Spitfire Team

Thanks G.R. Baumann, the tweed in question is quite rock n' roll all strictly purchased from Cordings of Piccadilly.


----------



## procreative

Well in the past I have maybe griped a little over crossgrades etc, but one thing never ever doubted was your commitment to producing interesting, sometimes groundbreaking libraries.

Beautiful sounding, almost too easy for inspiration.

And the promo video is really, really well made. Very clever to have Christian eulogising while walking through such emotive scenery and such a crisp professional film with vibrant tones (and I mean the visual kind).

Just when I thought my SSDs were organised, damn you I have to now shift things around and demote my "less important" ones to other drives!!


----------



## Parsifal666

Rodney Money said:


> Meatloaf? Bat out of Hell 2?



Deep Purple Made in Japan


----------



## J-M

Musicam said:


> Dont forget a choir for Albion! .-)



That would be awesome...although I'm quite happy with Olympus. But I would love to see what Spitfire could do with some choirs.


----------



## Musicam

Hi Thorsten, what kind of choir in your composition? Super!


----------



## mc_deli

@WallofSound Brilliant!

(I am kinda regretting being so flippant in my answers to the forest quiz now)


----------



## Karsten Vogt

Dear Spitfire,

please make the Albion bundle available on JRRshop. I can't pay via credit card.


----------



## Parsifal666

I hope Sweetwater will pick up this pre-order. I'll be on it.


----------



## Anders Wall

mc_deli said:


> @WallofSound Brilliant!
> 
> (I am kinda regretting being so flippant in my answers to the forest quiz now)


And I who thought Endor was the correct answer 
Btw spitfire team Endor!
With a Ewok choir!

Would be an instant buy :-O

Best,
/Anders


----------



## AllanH

pdub said:


> £199 if you own the other Albions. Looks like I'm going to Iceland and then Berlin!



Maybe you have to own ALL of the other Albions. I have (only) two and do not see the £199 in the cart.


----------



## eidrahmusic

This with Olafur's piano will sound sublime!


----------



## Kejero

Vastman said:


> Ah, folks... given the depth and breadth of this lovely lass, I think it's gonna take a 3 hour live stream by Daniel himself to begin even scratching the surface of this beastress...


I think Daniel's overview video of the free Cinesamples room tone library was already 3 hours, so this one's probably gonna take, oh, a fortnight or so.


----------



## windyweekend

There I was about to cough up some cash for Loegria and now I see this. Cue confusion, hesitancy, indecision, and someone who can't make up their minds. I feel like a kid in a sweet shop who only has enough money for one thing. Curse those Spitfire marketing minds...


----------



## procreative

WallofSound said:


> And I who thought Endor was the correct answer
> Btw spitfire team Endor!
> With a Ewok choir!
> 
> Would be an instant buy :-O
> 
> Best,
> /Anders



I was so convinced it was the BH library, but tried to be too clever and find a woods/forest near to Air and thought my Hampstead Heath was so going to be the ONE, kept checking my PM!!

Hope you had a great time schmoozing, grrr...


----------



## Anders Wall

procreative said:


> Hope you had a great time schmoozing, grrr...


#whereisthatdancingelephantemoticonwhenyouneedit

/Anders


----------



## SoNowWhat?

My wallet can't repel libraries of this magnitude!


----------



## Parsifal666

SoNowWhat? said:


> My wallet can't repel libraries of this magnitude!



My wallet kneels!


----------



## erica-grace

Just purchased.
WANT NOW
*CANNOT WAIT*
*HURRY UP SPITFIRE!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## jamwerks

Excellent pieces from all! Nice to hear such good music here!!


----------



## pdub

AllanH said:


> Maybe you have to own ALL of the other Albions. I have (only) two and do not see the £199 in the cart.


Yes you need to have all the Albion's already to get that price. Sorry if that wasn't clear.


----------



## Parsifal666

I have all the other Albions, and to be honest (after checking all the demos)...I'm not sure this is a mandatory purchase, for that very reason.

Spitfire is great, but I think they've covered all my bases before this.


----------



## prodigalson

Spitfire Team said:


> Thanks G.R. Baumann, the tweed in question is quite rock n' roll all strictly purchased from Cordings of Piccadilly.



Wouldn't have looked out of place in Currabinny Woods, County Cork either! You should pair up with Cordings and provide a free tweed with each copy of Albion V.


----------



## blougui

delicatly beautiful


----------



## Maestro77

Sounds beautiful. I'm sure they're coming soon but I'm waiting to purchase until I see the walk-thrus.


----------



## Vastman

delightful!!! Thanks for another amazing journey into new territory!


----------



## ChristopherDoucet

Really hope there will be a Black Friday deal on Bundles this year. That would push me over the edge to get the Albion Bundle. I own I-IV, but haven't upgraded to Albion ONE yet. 

V looks and sounds amazing! 

I know they like the mystery, but if Spitfire would just give me a schedule of what products are coming out when, I could financially plan to buy them all! hahaha


----------



## Whatisvalis

I'm not sure new releases are discounted in upcoming sales. The rest of the bundle will be though, that's if SF do a holiday sale - hope they do, really want HZ drums.


----------



## SpeakPianissimoAndCarry..

Spitfire Team said:


> Thanks so much for making the huge effort to come over Anders. Hope to see you again soon!



Huge effort means spending the money and time, I assume. If I were rich, I would have made it there. So people with money and time got a free copy while poor musicians down the street from you were left out and will never get it. I am buying it, don't get me wrong because I love what I have heard. So I am rich enough to buy it, just not rich enough to get it for free. I find that ironic. Just wanted to point out that irony.

Hey great job on the library from what I have heard. I think that it will fill a crevice that I never even knew was there and empty. You guys are heroes!


----------



## synthpunk

love Harnek's demo, authentic and honest to the library rather than demo reel cue.


----------



## kavinsky

Spitfire Team said:


> ​



Harnek's demo is awesome(those basses!) as well as Oliver's one, actually all the demos worth mentioning.


----------



## Anders Wall

SpeakPianissimoAndCarry.. said:


> Huge effort means spending the money and time, I assume. If I were rich, I would have made it there.


Kind of feel that I have to reply.

Re: time. Yes, I took the time to fly out from where I live. It only takes about four hours door to door.
But, I had to work a 28hour day before the trip and I've been working since 6pm yesterday (it's 4:30am).
Also did some work whilst traveling to and from, but I'm not a good laptop composer, need the pian.
So I'm not counting those hours...

Re: money. Oh, how I wish I was rich.
If I so I would spend much much more time with my 3 year old daughter, my wife and friends AND work less hours.
One day...

Saying that, I would do it again, instantly, anytime.
I'm so starved from being by myself "all the time" that just to meet up with other people that share a common interest, not nessesary samples, is worth it's weight in gold.
But one need something "extra" to make the effort.
Or I do.
Most of the time, if I have a minute to spare, I just kind of want to play with crayons and watch silly childrens shows with my daughter.

Kind Regards,

/Anders


----------



## benatural

pdub said:


> £199 if you own the other Albions. Looks like I'm going to Iceland and then Berlin!


Looks like this doesn't apply if you own all the Albions and didn't upgrade from Albion I to Albion One. It should though! I own "all" the Albions except for One, but definitely feel like own them all.

Any chance Spitfire would be willing to make an exception here and offer this price for Albion I-IV owners as well Albion One-IV owners?


----------



## Spitfire Team

Hi Benatural, I think this would be very difficult for us to do as there are so many people who have made the crossgrade. May I remind you that the crossgrade deal still stands (so Albion ONE, a totally new set of samples, save some of the classics, is available to you for £199 as an owner of 'legacy'). However we've done some calculations in-house on your behalf and believe that buying the full Albion bundle would still be the cheaper option for getting your hands both on ONE and TUNDRA. 

I hope this is of help.

CH


----------



## Parsifal666

Spitfire Team said:


> Hi Benatural, I think this would be very difficult for us to do as there are so many people who have made the crossgrade. May I remind you that the crossgrade deal still stands (so Albion ONE, a totally new set of samples, save some of the classics, is available to you for £199 as an owner of 'legacy'). However we've done some calculations in-house on your behalf and believe that buying the full Albion bundle would still be the cheaper option for getting your hands both on ONE and TUNDRA.
> 
> I hope this is of help.
> 
> CH



I should mention, owning both the Albion Legacy as well as Albion One is more than worth it imo. I have both on my SSD card and use them all the time.


----------



## Spitfire Team

Thanks Parsifal, we're very careful to call it a cross-grade as it is a totally new set of tools, and it feels quite different.

Back to V I'm just editing Paul's first (of many) walkthroughs... Lovely to hear this stuff bare and au natural...


----------



## SpeakPianissimoAndCarry..

WallofSound said:


> Kind of feel that I have to reply.


Not aimed at you Anders and it was said in jest. I was thinking of users in Japan and Australia when I was typing. The irony was humorous to me like the thought of religious people who are for the death penalty. Glad you got to go and hang with some peeps you like. I watched the live stream. Looks like you all had fun. Enjoy the library and your crayons.


----------



## Parsifal666

Spitfire Team said:


> Thanks Parsifal, we're very careful to call it a cross-grade as it is a totally new set of tools, and it feels quite different.
> 
> ...



You can't find all the most useful patches from the Albion Legacy in the "Legacy" folder of Albion One. They are both very useful to have, at least in my experience.


----------



## Spitfire Team

Yes there was definitely a case for picking up legacy when we fire saled. But as we say Albion legacy users still get a great buy in to ONE which as you point out Parsifal is the best of all worlds.

Walkthroughs coming soon!


----------



## Rodney Money

When OT Ark 1 and Albion One dropped all we heard on the forum was epic tracks for a while, now I am so looking forward to hearing the forum flooded with gentle, beautiful, mysterious, ethereal, ambient tracks embodying emotion with Albion V.


----------



## mc_deli

Rodney Money said:


> When OT Ark 1 and Albion One dropped all we heard on the forum was epic tracks for a while, now I am so looking forward to hearing the forum flooded with gentle, beautiful, mysterious, ethereal, ambient tracks embodying emotion with Albion V.


If you listen really hard you can hear them...


----------



## Whatisvalis

Has an install size been mentioned yet?


----------



## mc_deli

Whatisvalis said:


> Has an install size been mentioned yet?


Very quietly


----------



## mac

Rodney Money said:


> When OT Ark 1 and Albion One dropped all we heard on the forum was epic tracks for a while, now I am so looking forward to hearing the forum flooded with gentle, beautiful, mysterious, ethereal, ambient tracks embodying emotion with Albion V.



I think you just challenged the forum to make something epic sounding with Albion V.


----------



## Rodney Money

mac said:


> I think you just challenged the forum to make something epic sounding with Albion V.


As long as it inspires people's creativity, I'm all for it.


----------



## jononotbono

Rodney Money said:


> As long as it inspires people's creativity, I'm all for it.



Same here. I can't stand music snobbery.


----------



## cadenzajon

I'm trying to resist, but it doesn't help that my good ol' US dollars are worth more GBPs today than ever before... I thought I would never need anything more than the lovely flautandos in SCS, but Spitfire may be proving me wrong.


----------



## jononotbono

cadenzajon said:


> I'm trying to resist, but it doesn't help that my good ol' US dollars are worth more GBPs today than ever before... I thought I would never need anything more than the lovely flautandos in SCS, but Spitfire may be proving me wrong.



It's pointless resisting. I've already decided that I need to sort my life out, stop messing about, and just save up for the whole Albion bundle. Having I and IV isn't enough!


----------



## Spitfire Team

Its good to remember that V is very dynamic, so you can create an epic and sweeping sound. I likened to looking at a bloke standing in a trench and saying "he's a bit small" well, no he's not, he's actually 6ft6 but he's standing in a 4ft trench.

I've just finished the Stephensons walk through... now there's some epic in there!

What is a highlight for me of this lib is Andy's flautando legatos.... they enable me to weave different voices around each other....


----------



## mac

Spitfire Team said:


> Its good to remember that V is very dynamic, so you can create an epic and sweeping sound. I likened to looking at a bloke standing in a trench and saying "he's a bit small" well, no he's not, he's actually 6ft6 but he's standing in a 4ft trench.
> 
> I've just finished the Stephensons walk through... now there's some epic in there!
> 
> What is a highlight for me of this lib is Andy's flautando legatos.... they enable me to weave different voices around each other....



Feel free to send me a copy, and I'll get some epic sorted for your demos


----------



## benatural

Spitfire Team said:


> Hi Benatural, I think this would be very difficult for us to do as there are so many people who have made the crossgrade. May I remind you that the crossgrade deal still stands (so Albion ONE, a totally new set of samples, save some of the classics, is available to you for £199 as an owner of 'legacy'). However we've done some calculations in-house on your behalf and believe that buying the full Albion bundle would still be the cheaper option for getting your hands both on ONE and TUNDRA.
> 
> I hope this is of help.
> 
> CH


Thanks for your reply. It's tempting! Anyhow, I don't want to derail the conversation. Albion V sounds great so far.


----------



## Spitfire Team

Thanks... currently persuading Andy Blaney to do a Tundra demo.... he's very busy on something big we've got coming up, but I'm crossing my fingers...


----------



## JPShooter

Spitfire Team said:


> he's very busy on *something big we've got coming up*,



OOOh, a pre-pre teaser it is.


----------



## Parsifal666

Could we perhaps have more specific information concerning the Darwin Percussion in V? Is it an update from One, esoteric instruments....?


----------



## Spitfire Team

Its a new set of samples based on combining the big drums we all know and love and keep on hiring to play in the hall! played in unison with really small drums. We got the players to play as if they're one drum so that the effect is a clearly defined folk-ish drum sound with an epic feel. Think Fratres, think Cantus for B Britten. Not designed for massive action sequences but for epic and epidsodic punctuation. Think pagan rituals, nordic and celtic burials...


----------



## Parsifal666

Spitfire Team said:


> Its a new set of samples based on combining the big drums we all know and love and keep on hiring to play in the hall! played in unison with really small drums. We got the players to play as if they're one drum so that the effect is a clearly defined folk-ish drum sound with an epic feel. Think Fratres, think Cantus for B Britten. Not designed for massive action sequences but for epic and epidsodic punctuation. Think pagan rituals, nordic and celtic burials...



Fellowship of the Ring.


----------



## Spitfire Team

You... got me.... exactly.... very "rune-like"... Elves calling on their elders.


----------



## playz123

Spitfire Team said:


> ... he's very busy on something big we've got coming up, but I'm crossing my fingers...


Isn't Tundra already "something big"? 

Just want to add, that for the longest time, I've been wondering if any developer would move away from the current trend towards 'bombastic' libraries and do the exact opposite. Well, it finally appears my wishes have been granted. Thank you Spitfire!! I also suspect a number of composers around here will now be attempting to write something soft, gentle and ethereal in the near future as well!


----------



## Hafer

cadenzajon said:


> I'm trying to resist, but it doesn't help that my good ol' US dollars are worth more GBPs today than ever before...



Despite Brexit's tragedy, that's exactly why I stopped brooding and bought the complete bundle. Installing just now ...


----------



## Spitfire Team

Thanks Playz123 I know how I'm going to use this, but think it is a really dynamic all encompassing affair so really look forward to how other people use it... It is versatile enough not to inform the technique you use... I'm a bit more educated on the lib since making a bunch of walkthroughs today... it really goes from quirky icelandic electronica, via Arvo Part, Sibelius, a small diversion to Thomas Newman, resting on a combo of Eno, Lanois, and Orbit at their very epic-ist?

**Good choice Hafer**


----------



## tigersun

Is the compete Albion bundle on sale right now? I don't have any Albions yet (been wanting One and Loegria for awhile) but I'm definitely getting Tundra. It's absolutely beautiful and I can't stop listening to the demos. Crystals and Faint are just incredible.

I think the full bundle is on sale since it's in the orange-ish color? If not, I suppose I'll just pick up Tundra for now.


----------



## Whatisvalis

Tigersun - I think the bundle price is always discounted versus what it would cost if you bought each item separately. To be sure, get confirmation from someone at SF.


----------



## givemenoughrope

Is there a walkthrough on the way? Weird to have a promo film and all this marketing with no WT.

edit- or actually a "Patch Through" might be better...


----------



## SpeakPianissimoAndCarry..

Rodney Money said:


> As long as it inspires people's creativity, I'm all for it.


I am looking for quiet loudness. I so look forward to this library because it may just deliver that. I heard a rumor that there is a non-impact collision folder and a high-impact silence folder. I gave Spitfire my money in advance just based on those rumors and also my love of every Albion library so far. I love sections libraries and Spitfire does them the best. I don't even know when the release date is and I don't care. At my age, 96 years old, time is flying by so fast it will seem to me to be here tomorrow.

Oh another rumor I heard is that they have produced the first pianissimo-double forte sample set. To hear huge loudness at a very soft level has been a dream of mine. That is going to be like rock candy gummy bears.

I look forward to this work of art by the Spitfire team!!!! If they lived in Alert, Nunavut, we might be close friends. Well for sure, we would be neighbors then, so we would have that going for us.


----------



## tack

SpeakPianissimoAndCarry.. said:


> If they lived in Alert, Nunavut, we might be close friends.


Considering Wikipedia reports the population of Alert is between 0 and 5, that does seem rather likely, yes.


----------



## SoNowWhat?

givemenoughrope said:


> Is there a walkthrough on the way? Weird to have a promo film and all this marketing with no WT.
> 
> edit- or actually a "Patch Through" might be better...


Take a look at the previous page. This question has been answered.


----------



## SpeakPianissimoAndCarry..

tack said:


> Considering Wikipedia reports the population of Alert is between 0 and 5, that does seem rather likely, yes.



Indeed. But that does not include the salesmen who come door to door. I am constantly amazed at the political and religious leaflets I find stuck in my door after work (who are they, penguins?) and the newspaper person keeps leaving a paper in my driveway, even though I do not subscribe. I called Joe at the Alert paper office and told him: "I used to subscribe to the paper Joe because I wrapped my fish in it. The fish quit biting so I don't need the paper anymore." Still Jenny leaves one in my driveway from time to time. Recycling is not possible here. It bugs me as do the leaflets.

If Paul and Christian were here it would population 7. But of course that does not mean they would like me, so then we would be neighbors, not necessarily friends. That was my point.

Funny post @tack! Thanks! Oh yeah this is a Spitfire post. 

I can't wait for Albion V. Your Spitfire Chamber Strings library and Spitfire BML Mural Evolutions library both give me pleasure and chill bumps when I use them and provide much joy for my spirit, as do all of the Albions.

Bumper sticker: "Spitfire is Fun!"


----------



## Quasar

After going through the audio demos, I conclude that Tundra is simply stunning... I should have been an international arms trafficker or something so I could afford all of the Spitfire libraries (not really!). But if the intro sale is on until November 1st, I'm going to try and swing it.


----------



## Lode_Runner

I'm really hanging out for the walk through. Hoping it gets here before the intro offer ends.


----------



## Vastman

Lode_Runner said:


> I'm really hanging out for the walk through. Hoping it gets here before the intro offer ends.


I believe walk throughs are being completed as we all type, based on SF's earlier posts. Regardless, I'm swept away by the soundcloud's alone... garnering the duckets this week. Totally inspired by this creation...

There is over two weeks before the intro price is over... it will be out before then so don't worry.


----------



## Lode_Runner

Vastman said:


> I believe walk throughs are being completed as we all type, based on SF's earlier posts. Regardless, I'm swept away by the soundcloud's alone... garnering the duckets this week. Totally inspired by this creation...


Oh I know they're working on them, just hoping they get here before the intro offer ends. I am very taken by the demos as well, and think it may be a great complement to ONE, but I really want to get an idea of the full scope of the library.


----------



## higgs

Spitfire Team said:


> Thanks... currently persuading Andy Blaney to do a Tundra demo.... he's very busy on something big we've got coming up, but I'm crossing my fingers...


Persuade harder.


----------



## SpeakPianissimoAndCarry..

higgs said:


> Persuade harder.



Nah, just wait. A year from now some genius will release a library that will blow this excellent library away. Good chances are it will be Spitfire, blowing themselves away, but it could be a new player on the musical stage of libraries. I don't want a demo now from Andy or Paul. I already paid my money. I am like a hunter in the woods. "I am going to wait 3 years in these woods for a deer to appear." Patience Prudence is the cliché that comes to mind.


----------



## higgs

higgs said:


> Persuade harder.


I mean, I'm not talking about employing hostage interrogation type persuasion, but you know...the guy sure is good at selling. Also, ace promo video, CH. Also, I can't believe I've turned into a fan-boy. Also, I didn't really need much to be sold - the release email was pretty much all it took.


----------



## higgs

SpeakPianissimoAndCarry.. said:


> Nah, just wait. A year from now some genius will release a library that will blow this excellent library away. Good chances are it will be Spitfire, blowing themselves away, but it could be a new player on the musical stage of libraries. I don't want a demo now from Andy or Paul. I already paid my money. I am like a hunter in the woods. "I am going to wait 3 years in these woods for a deer to appear." Patience Prudence is the cliché that comes to mind.


Call it enthusiasm rather than impatience - I'm out of the country sans laptop, so these nuggets of composition are all I've got to tithe me over.


----------



## Spitfire Team

Hey Guys, this is what we've recorded:

PT: Quick Overview
PT: WT "Tundra" Orchestra
CH: WT Stephensons
CH: WT Vral Grid
OPW: WT Darwin
OPW: WT Brunel
OPW: In Action

I imagine we'll be releasing in this order and are aiming to have at least one ready for Monday....also for those of you who hadn't seen:


----------



## mac

So, the pre-order price ends on the 19th?


----------



## SpeakPianissimoAndCarry..

higgs said:


> Call it enthusiasm rather than impatience - I'm out of the country sans laptop, so these nuggets of composition are all I've got to tithe me over.



OK,. Enthusiastically appreciate Albion V with no laptop Higgs. Wow,is this THE Higgs? I think that I met your relative Boson at a particle accelerator in Terra Del Fuego a few years ago. We mainly used the particles to send funny smells into the past. That was fun!


----------



## TGV

My God, what a sumptuous sound. 50 Shades of Sibelius. I thought I'd never want one of the Albion series, but this has tipped me over. Patiently awaiting the download link now.


----------



## Spitfire Team

No the promo price continues until the end of the month... as per the site:

*INTRODUCTORY OFFER*
Available at a special launch promotional price of £249 until 1st November 2016. RRP is £329. You can pre-order the library until 18th October for delivery on the 19th. Albion V goes on full release on Thursday 20th October.


----------



## J-M

Spitfire Team said:


> No the promo price continues until the end of the month... as per the site:
> 
> *INTRODUCTORY OFFER*
> Available at a special launch promotional price of £249 until 1st November 2016. RRP is £329. You can pre-order the library until 18th October for delivery on the 19th. Albion V goes on full release on Thursday 20th October.



Can I use my EDU discount code with the promo price? Or can they be only used with the RRPs?


----------



## soundgeek

If you pre order, you get to download one day earlier, if i understand ...


----------



## gpax

I count myself among those who confused the pre-order dates with the promotional pricing window. Thanks for clarifying. 

Also, can you clarify what constitutes a bundled option at this point - for those who have already completed a prior Albion bundle? I realized this perhaps cannot be calculated until the promo ends (obviously basing a bundled discount on the RRP). Or is Albion V precluded in some way from having previously bundled already? 

Obviously, I'm trying to weigh the cost of now versus a month or two from now.


----------



## Vastman

D


gpax said:


> I count myself among those who confused the pre-order dates with the promotional pricing window. Thanks for clarifying.
> 
> Also, can you clarify what constitutes a bundled option at this point - for those who have already completed a prior Albion bundle? I realized this perhaps cannot be calculated until the promo ends (obviously basing a bundled discount on the RRP). Or is Albion V precluded in some way from having previously bundled already?
> 
> Obviously, I'm trying to weigh the cost of now versus a month or two from now.


----------



## Vastman

Bundle link on first page. U need to have Albion One, 2-4 very simple... oy! Read the thread... All of this has been answered. 199vs 329


----------



## jacobthestupendous

Vastman said:


> Read the thread...


The thread's up to page 18. I wouldn't want to read all of it either, if I hadn't been following it in real time.


----------



## Spitfire Team

Hi there, I hope its all clear on the product page:

http://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/a-z/albion-v-tundra/

...and the bundle page:

http://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/a-z/bun018-the-albions/

Both the Albion V promo and the bundle promo (an absolute mega deal) are live until the 1st of November.

If you already own any of the Albions these will automatically be discounted from the bundle at the current bundle discount rate (over 40%). The easiest way to see how much the bundle is going to cost you is to log in, add the bundle to your cart and go to check out (you DON'T need to actually checkout out) this is the point the shop works out the bespoke balance according to your account.

You can buy V at the Edu discount of 30% but cannot use this discount in conjunction with any other promos. If you contact our edu dept they will give you a discount code that takes the remaining 5% or so off the current promo price (which is about 25% off). 

I hope this clarifies.

CH


----------



## J-M

Spitfire Team said:


> I hope this clarifies.
> 
> CH



Indeed it does,thank you!


----------



## prodigalson

Pre-ordered the bundle as an owner of all previous Albions and got Albion V for the very nice sum of $242. An absolute steal. Thanks Brexit and thank SF!


----------



## mickeyl

I *want* to preorder... but I need the walkthroughs to convince me.


----------



## Spitfire Team

They will Mickey, am editing as we speak.

CH


----------



## mickeyl

Working on a weekend? That's the spirit!


----------



## gpax

Spitfire Team said:


> Hi there, I hope its all clear on the product page:
> 
> http://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/a-z/albion-v-tundra/
> 
> ...and the bundle page:
> 
> http://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/a-z/bun018-the-albions/
> 
> Both the Albion V promo and the bundle promo (an absolute mega deal) are live until the 1st of November.
> 
> If you already own any of the Albions these will automatically be discounted from the bundle at the current bundle discount rate (over 40%). The easiest way to see how much the bundle is going to cost you is to log in, add the bundle to your cart and go to check out (you DON'T need to actually checkout out) this is the point the shop works out the bespoke balance according to your account.
> 
> You can buy V at the Edu discount of 30% but cannot use this discount in conjunction with any other promos. If you contact our edu dept they will give you a discount code that takes the remaining 5% or so off the current promo price (which is about 25% off).
> 
> I hope this clarifies.
> 
> CH


My mistake. I had entered Albion V in the cart earlier, attempting to mock this up, realizing now it is the bundle itself I had to add instead. Compelling option, indeed.


----------



## gpax

jacobthestupendous said:


> The thread's up to page 18. I wouldn't want to read all of it either, if I hadn't been following it in real time.


It's all good. The longer the thread, the bigger the catch-22. You almost have to already know a specific answer is embedded there in advance - before you go looking for it.


----------



## tack

mickeyl said:


> Working on a weekend? That's the spirit!


When you own a small business you don't really have weekends.


----------



## tigersun

Thanks so much for the clarification! Also glad to see the bundle promo price is until November 1st, now I can buy it without worrying _too _much about affording it at this moment  I figured from my googling last night that the bundle discount at 40% was as good as it's going to get, but now I can wait for another paycheck. Oh boy.... but I'm super excited to get all the Albions!



tack said:


> When you own a small business you don't really have weekends.



I know the feeling! Small family business... the recession was rough


----------



## kgdrum

Money is a bit tight at the moment so........
A question for Team Spitfire: Will the complete my bundle price for the Albion series go up in cost for users after the Albion V Tundra intro pricing ends?
Thanks


----------



## Spitfire Team

Heya KGdrum as advertised the price will increase on the 1st of November to £1269

Best.

C.


----------



## kgdrum

Thanks


----------



## Vastman

prodigalson said:


> Pre-ordered the bundle as an owner of all previous Albions and got Albion V for the very nice sum of $242. An absolute steal. Thanks Brexit and thank SF!



OY! Mine went up 50 cents since you bought this morning!!!  At $242.50, with the bundle, intro and brexit discounts, I'm saving way over half what I paid for the older Albions and Tundra is 2-4xs the size of 1-4!!!  Feel like it's a housewarming relocation gift for moving to Cour de'lane Idaho!  Thanks, Spitfire!!!


----------



## JPShooter

Vastman said:


> Feel like it's a housewarming relocation gift for moving to Cour de'lane Idaho!



It's far easier to just say CDA! Welcome to the panhandle!!


----------



## Vastman

JPShooter said:


> It's far easier to just say CDA! Welcome to the panhandle!!


CDA it is then! Mom is pushing 90 and 3rd gen Idaho's... Needs help and I'll b financially free to pursue my passion, impossibly in the bay where my urban farm/CoL eats me alive!

Will look u up once the transition is complete!


----------



## Spitfire Team

We've done a 'free'* experimental instrument using some of the 'Tundra' strings here:

http://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/a-z/permafrost-strings/

Quite an 'experimental' sound but always nice to drive some strings in the hall at Air Studios.

*free in return for a £2 donation as part of our https://www.spitfireaudio.com/info/website-guide/spitfire-labs/ (Labs) range.


----------



## erikradbo

Thanks, just downloaded, can be used as a pretty cool effect here and there I think.


----------



## windyweekend

Here I am with a bad case of creative constipation scoring an action flick with a Director on my back for 'more percussion' and all I have in my head now is Fratres. Thanks Spitfire.


----------



## TGV

windyweekend said:


> Here I am with a bad case of creative constipation scoring an action flick with a Director on my back for 'more percussion' and all I have in my head now is Fratres. Thanks Spitfire.


1. Write a serene track at 72bpm.
2. Wreck the feeling by adding many layers of fast, syncopic percussion at double time in an irregular meter.
3. Remove the original track.
4. Your director is happy.
5. Publish the original track here.


----------



## windyweekend

Ha! the irony here (which is the relevant part to this thread) I that I already wrote an 'almost silent' piece for the fight scene in question with nothing but choirs, high trems (and an old grandfather clock tick tocking in the background) - it gave the whole scene an ephereal quality and made it almost feel like slow motion. I thought it worked great but unfortunately the Director had other ideas :O(


----------



## Fab

_Permafrost strings > 'Christian wondered if there was a way to hear everything but the note itself'
_
lol amazing! the sort of thinking I imagine Hans would also mull over, maybe whilst doing a slow spin in his aeron.


----------



## dcoscina

windyweekend said:


> Ha! the irony here (which is the relevant part to this thread) I that I already wrote an 'almost silent' piece for the fight scene in question with nothing but choirs, high trems (and an old grandfather clock tick tocking in the background) - it gave the whole scene an ephereal quality and made it almost feel like slow motion. I thought it worked great but unfortunately the Director had other ideas :O(


Pity. It's this kind of interesting approach that filmmakers and the industry are so much against whereas in the silver age of film composing Jerry Goldsmith ruled when it came to interesting approaches


----------



## will_m

Quick walkthrough video for the LABS Permafrost Strings:


----------



## Spitfire Team

Awesome walkthrough Will, thanks!

As there are no violas in this band we find loading a hi and lo into a single Multi works really well for two handed love.


----------



## Karsten Vogt

I just wonder: if I buy the Albions separately via Complete-my-bundle option: is it the same price as buying the bundle in the first place?


----------



## Spitfire Team

Heya Karsten sorry we don't understand your question, it purely depends on what you already own...


----------



## Karsten Vogt

I want to buy all Albions. I can afford Albion One right now and complete the bundle within the next months. Should I save for the bundle (to buy all of them together) or buy separately in chunks via complete-my-bundle? Is the price the same?


----------



## Spitfire Team

You should save for the bundle, as the price of what you already own is deducted from the bundle, but at the bundle discount rate.

If you were being impatient though, buying Albion V at this promo price would not lose you too much of a saving when you 'completed' the whole bundle.

Best.

CH


----------



## Vastman

Kirsten... To max out ur savings I think u need to take advantage of the bundle sales like what is going on now and hopefully over the year end holidays...

I don't believe you get full credit for items you buy at full price. I recall paying thru my poor bloody nose for individual Albion's and don't recall any rebate on those purchases when I finality completed my bundle...

As a late comer to the world of Spitfire I'd also missed all the intro prices on individual Albion's and really spent a lot more.

In ordering tundra, as a bundle owner I haven't recouped any of the higher prices of Albion 1, 2 or 3 that I spent in the past...

So if i understand your question and how bundles work... You Will Pay more in the end by adding individual parts separately vs all at once


----------



## Karsten Vogt

Thanks a lot for your quick replies, Christian and Vastman. Looks like I'm going to save for the bundle.


----------



## Parsifal666

Karsten Vogt said:


> Thanks a lot for your quick replies, Christian and Vastman. Looks like I'm going to save for the bundle.



I doubt you'll regret it. Though I think Albion V sounds wonderful, I really just can't find a place for it in my music. However, I'm one of the diehard Albion guys here, and find myself glad often I bought the first four.

I wish I'd gotten the bundle to begin with, but either way you're ultimately getting the much better part of the deal. There's so much useable material it's crazy!


----------



## jononotbono

Parsifal666 said:


> I doubt you'll regret it. Though I think Albion V sounds wonderful, I really just can't find a place for it in my music. However, I'm one of the diehard Albion guys here, and find myself glad often I bought the first four.
> 
> I wish I'd gotten the bundle to begin with, but either way you're ultimately getting the much better part of the deal. There's so much useable material it's crazy!



You may start writing absolutely new and exciting music if you get Albion V as you can't yet find a place for it in your current music.
Not that I'm enabling or anything.


----------



## tigersun

The Permafrost Strings sound very cool! Of course... I would know that myself if only I wasn't so busy since buying it yesterday.


----------



## Tysmall

I don't know if this has been answered already, as i have not read all 19 pages. Are you guys offering an educational discount on the intro price?


----------



## Spitfire Team

Hi Tysmall, the Edu discount we offer (30%) is not for use in conjunction with other promos / discounts, so for example, bundles. You can however get 30% off RRP of AV as a pre-order, apply for a discount and the team will provide you with the 5% extra discount code to take the current promo price to full 30% off. Best CH


----------



## G.R. Baumann

I am sorry, but I do not understand the savings in my case. I have the first Albion and Loegria, my savings if I put the bundle into the cart are 197 Sterling. I thought the prices from my first Albion and Loegria would be deducted. 

Surely, I must misunderstand something!


----------



## soundgeek

The legacy albion is not part if the actual Bundle, so only your loegria is discounted.
But you will receive the new Albion One as well if you buy the bundle ...


----------



## Vastman

also it is only deducted at the bundle price level


----------



## Spitfire Team

I concur chaps, thanks for straightening that out... If you go to the bundle page the products included are listed, and if you own any of those already they are deducted at the current promo discount which is roughly 43% I think... Otherwise we'd end up owing you money!


----------



## Ian Dorsch

I pre-ordered. Poor impulse control FTW. Can't wait to get my grubby little paws on this thing.


----------



## jason_

Really want to preorder but need a walk/play through first!


----------



## Vastman

Spitfire Team said:


> I concur chaps, thanks for straightening that out... If you go to the bundle page the products included are listed, and if you own any of those already they are deducted at the current promo discount which is roughly 43% I think... Otherwise we'd end up owing you money!


That would be nice... I'm OK with u oweing me money... Really! It would maker me smile... But not as much as you owing me a beautiful creation... Thank you and all the players and mixers and... All of U! I will enjoy this endlessly!


----------



## Spitfire Team

Playthroughs coming tomorrow.... there's just sooo much material!!!


----------



## jason_

Spitfire Team said:


> Playthroughs coming tomorrow.... there's just sooo much material!!!


Good stuff!! Looking forward to it


----------



## Quasar

Spitfire Team said:


> I concur chaps, thanks for straightening that out... If you go to the bundle page the products included are listed, and if you own any of those already they are deducted at the current promo discount which is roughly 43% I think... Otherwise we'd end up owing you money!



This is a way cool idea! I already have Albion 1 Legacy, Loegria & Iceni, and would like to one day complete the bundle, and it looks like the best thing to do is to save for it, though between the discount on ONE for 1 owners and the intro price on V, it seems awfully close without doing the math (or as you so charmingly say across the pond, "maths").

But then again, I vacillate on whether I want ONE, since I have 1, and also vacillate on the practical utility (for me) of UIST, despite the obvious stellar quality of the library...

... But since you do charity, I can recommend a good one: It's called the _Tugboat Needs the Albion Bundle Foundation_. They do admirable work, providing essential sample library assistance to me many in need. More seriously, I will probably put the $$$ together for Tundra before 11/1, and continue to mull over ONE and UIST.


----------



## mc_deli

Ian Dorsch said:


> I pre-ordered. Poor impulse control FTW. Can't wait to get my grubby little paws on this thing.


I have this wave starting to flow over me. The rationale is building. The rational is slipping away. I can her... next to nothing... I am weak... I just sat through the CH roll you own samples" vid in the hope that would ease my symptoms. But no. I feel like an excited little gremlin. I want to be that gloating little furry sample rat rubbing my fingers together with glee the day before the masses. Whisper it. Resistance is futile.


----------



## JPShooter

mc_deli said:


> I have this wave starting to flow over me. The rationale is building. The rational is slipping away. I can her... next to nothing... I am weak... I just sat through the CH roll you own samples" vid in the hope that would ease my symptoms. But no. I feel like an excited little gremlin. I want to be that gloating little furry sample rat rubbing my fingers together with glee the day before the masses. Whisper it. Resistance is futile.



So sad, you are falling right into their TRAP!

Oh, by the way, welcome! It appears to be getting crowded in here


----------



## eXceeding death

I fell into the trap too >< I wanted to get Olafur's toolkit first but couldn't resist this.. I guess i'll wait for black friday now ^^


----------



## procreative

Tugboat said:


> I will probably put the $$$ together for Tundra before 11/1...



Or as we say this side of the (pre hard/soft brexit) pond 1/11! You say potato, we say potatoe (or should that be potata)?


----------



## mc_deli

"It's a sonic odessey... of stuttering granular folk beds... but not... echoing angelic angels."

Take my money just for the artistic freedom you've given the copywriter on this one.


----------



## Vastman

lack of "impulse control"... is that like when I preorder even though it leaves me with only a few hundred in the bank?

Or when I look up the time difference btw CA and London to see if "tomorrow" is here yet... even though it's not "here" here???

Actually, I don't think so... I resist all the time...I generally view purchases thru the lens of my musical focus... for example, Iceni was my first Spitfire product because it's uber powerful messaging fit nicely with climate change issues... but Tundra is different... as soon as I heard the first posted compositions it began to evoke something magical in my bones... it's one of those moments when I have no idea how it fits into my life but still must look thru that new window...walk into that room, and wield the bits of a unique and a likely blissful journey... embrace a new emotional pathway...without any real idea of where it may lead me... Sorta like my transition to Coeur d'Alene!

That doesn't happen often... I love it when it does... and embrace the moment

Now, lets see... it's almost 7 am in London... so walkthroughs are on the way soon, right? 
And that mean the early release is also almost here, London time... right?
I know I should relax... enjoy the ride... the foreplay...
Guess I am... this is "FUN!!!"


----------



## geronimo

Whatisvalis said:


> Has an install size been mentioned yet?


I don't find it: can we have that information ?


----------



## Vastman

no info yet... zip. included in bundle description page but the size of bundle has not been updated to include it. Figure they're still tweaking things...


----------



## Katzenjammer

Haha, let them have their morning coffee first. We're all eager to see the walkthrough.


----------



## Lode_Runner

Katzenjammer said:


> Haha, let them have their morning coffee first. We're all eager to see the walkthrough.


Left hand coffee, right hand youtube!


----------



## mc_deli

@Spitfire Team Just wanna say what a great job with all the journal videos. They are big reason why I am on board and excited about this.


----------



## Guy Rowland

Balefire said:


> "Kontakt full required" Seriously?



Probably isn't worth Spitfire paying £50k to NI for encoding a £2 donation product now, is it?


----------



## mac

Guy Rowland said:


> Probably isn't worth Spitfire paying £50k to NI for encoding a £2 donation product now, is it?



Is it a one time £50 payment, or £50 per instance? If its a one time payment, Orchestral Tools really are the tightest of tightwads for not making the expansions player compatible!


----------



## Katzenjammer

mac said:


> Is it a one time £50 payment, or £50 per instance? If its a one time payment, Orchestral Tools really are the tightest of tightwads for not making the expansions player compatible!


You missed the "k". 50k, not 50. As in 50,000. If that wasn't a typo.


----------



## mac

@Katzenjammer I didn't notice the k, doh! I haven't had my first coffee yet.  Yes, £50k makes much more sense.


----------



## Spitfire Team

Can we divert this to another thread please? As Devs we're not allowed to discuss this kind of pricing policy. Whilst Guy's assertion is somewhat colourful I would agree that it is not a non-trivial consideration... And wouldn't be practical for a £2 piece of donation-ware, not to mention it would clog up NI's system as well.


----------



## mac

Spitfire Team said:


> Can we divert this to another thread please? As Devs we're not allowed to discuss this kind of pricing policy. Whilst Guy's assertion is somewhat colourful I would agree that it is not a non-trivial consideration... And wouldn't be practical for a £2 piece of donation-ware, not to mention it would clog up NI's system as well.



Can you please stop viewing this thread and finish your albion v walkthrough?


----------



## lumcas

Tundra - freezing wind in my wallet - looking forward to all walkthroughs...


----------



## Spitfire Team

Hi Balefire, 

The piano Oliver used is the donationware (free) Soft Piano. 

http://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/a-z/soft-piano/

All the best!

PT


----------



## Musicam

Can I watch today walktrough videos of Albion V? Thank youu!!! :_)


----------



## Quasar

Musicam said:


> Can I watch today walktrough videos of Albion V? Thank youu!!! :_)



I am impatiently awaiting a walkthrough too, though Tundra is that very rare product release (on this price level) that I am confident purchasing without seeing any of the details up close... Based on Spitfire and Ablion's track record, there is no way in hell that V can be anything but extraordinary.


----------



## windyweekend

The Jarva County demo (sorry - no umlauts on my keyboard) sounds jaw dropping. Dare I say it - better than Fratres. I really think CH should do a ten minute version.


----------



## Katzenjammer

windyweekend said:


> The Jarva County demo (sorry - no umlauts on my keyboard) sounds jaw dropping. Dare I say it - better than Fratres. I really think CH should do a ten minute version.


It truly is fantastic. Been listening to it a lot.


----------



## Spitfire Team

Walkthroughs going up.... should have a VI-C exclusive of (some of) them here soon...

CH

BTW PT knocks his out of the park, the orchestral WT could easily take 3 hours, PT nails what we need to know in 20mins...


----------



## Anders Wall

Balefire said:


> http://i.imgur.com/RzCdFPk.png


There's a blue "Watch Thread" button top right on every page.
The forum can even email you updates!
It's sooooo... I don't know, 2016-ish.



/Anders


----------



## Musicam

I think that the videos are on oline tomorrow, 18 to 19. I cannot wait. :_)


----------



## synergy543

WallofSound said:


> There's a blue "Watch Thread" button top right on every page.
> The forum can even email you updates!
> It's sooooo... I don't know, 2016-ish.


Anders, that's so 80's ish of you to kindly share this with us. I never noticed that before.
And I learned what the F5 does too! So many new things to learn everyday. Thanks!


----------



## Spitfire Team

OK chaps, another VI-C Exclusive, 3 down, 4 to go:

*Paul's Orchestral Walkthrough:*



*CH's Stephenson's:*



*...and a very quick overview from Paul:*


----------



## mac

Ooh yeah! Thanks @Spitfire Team


----------



## Musicam

Amazing, thank you!! I Love it! I download it_) thursday! :_) Thank you for your effort and quality.


----------



## Whatisvalis

Legends!

Wow - those low strings!


----------



## windyweekend

Top drawer as always. Thanks for setting the bar for the industry. Really love those Gypsy Low Shorts and Low Brass - surprisingly really meaty sound. These could give A3 a run for its money.

Btw - we in for any Black Friday Sales this year?


----------



## SoNowWhat?

*repeating to self* I can resist this, I don't need it, I can get by without this...

...*Paul plays first note of first patch*

Oh FFS, I have to get this. 



Some seriously beautiful sounds coming out of this library. Well done Spitfire.


----------



## synthpunk

Awe Inspiring!


----------



## phil_wc

After watch these walkthrough, no regret to pre-ordered. Very lovely sound.  Can't wait to download them.


----------



## Spitfire Team

Thanks Phil and everyone for words of encouragement.... just finishing other 3 walkthroughs which will give you further reassurance... We hope! CH


----------



## tack

Some really novel and gorgeous textures in here. Those silken con sords may not be the most exotic of the bunch, but I can see them getting a lot of use.

I think it was Mike Verta who said that very early on he realized he would be able to write for orchestra his entire life and not run out of new sounds. In the sample world, we're so terribly constrained by convention. It's really refreshing to see a library like this.


----------



## givemenoughrope

This orch walkthrough is making me want to buy the Albion bundle and the Mural Evos as well. Good stuff.


----------



## Spitfire Team

Thanks Tack... you've got it 100%... and you're all helping me through the night to get these last walkthroughs done... just finished Vral Grid... I can pretty much guarantee you haven't heard anything like that before!


----------



## jason_

This is really amazing stuff! Will be pre-ordering for sure!


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire

It's such a strange thing to say about a sample library. But those brushed pizz CS are achingly beautiful. What interesting times we live in, where a "tool" on a computer can evoke such things and sound so animated and just inspiring.


----------



## tack

Spitfire Team said:


> and you're all helping me through the night to get these last walkthroughs done


You're definitely burning the candle from both ends. It's not exactly early in the UK. Or rather, it is _very_ early.


----------



## soundmind

Y. E. S!!


----------



## windyweekend

Team SA - looks like you've got some responsive web issues going on with the web site since you've uploaded the vids. The AV page is rendering everything except the Stephenson video at a different width now on mobile devices. Might want to have someone take a look at your HTML5....


----------



## Spitfire Team

Thanks, I see that too... I'll address it with our peeps, but they're all asleep now...


----------



## synthpunk

Is that Paul's studio your in btw ?, looks smaller for some reason.


----------



## windyweekend

Spitfire Team said:


> Thanks, I see that too... I'll address it with our peeps, but they're all asleep now...


Shouldn't you be too?!


----------



## Spitfire Team

All done now, just uploading the remaining 3 walkthroughs for you guys to look at first thing... The studio is the Spitfire HQ studio, formerly Paul's (its basically a Frankenstein's monster of both of our kit now). I imagine the wide angle lense is affecting its perceived size (a poor workman blames his tools!).


----------



## kurtvanzo

Can't find anything on SA website about the size of this, am I missing it somewhere?


----------



## SoNowWhat?

kurtvanzo said:


> Can't find anything on SA website about the size of this, am I missing it somewhere?


It's so light and elegant it actually takes up no space. Something to do with creating a library of pure antimatter, after Christian decided to see what was left when you actually remove the note from a sampled note. 

(#flippantafternoonpost). Sorry Kurt. I don't think it's been mentioned yet.


----------



## kurtvanzo

Once they started releasing piano libraries that are 212GB I stopped assuming I have space. I'm surprised people who pre-ordered aren't asking. I thought 50GB was mentioned, but now I can't find it.


----------



## Calazzus

So I'm a bit of a sample library and synth whore. Show me a shiny new GUI and I'm in. I've been more of a library collector than a composer lately. The only reason I haven't bought any of the Albion libraries yet is to avoid redundancy. This one however had me at "different from anything I already have." Any reason not to buy Albion V? Money isn't an issue right now.


----------



## erikradbo

This is really nice. Eagerly awaiting to be able to download today.


----------



## SoNowWhat?

kurtvanzo said:


> Once they started releasing piano libraries that are 212GB I stopped assuming I have space. I'm surprised people who pre-ordered aren't asking. I thought 50GB was mentioned, but now I can't find it.


That sounds about what I'd expect. Could be a little less or a little more.


----------



## SoNowWhat?

Calazzus said:


> So I'm a bit of a sample library and synth whore. Show me a shiny new GUI and I'm in. I've been more of a library collector than a composer lately. The only reason I haven't bought any of the Albion libraries yet is to avoid redundancy. This one however had me at "different from anything I already have." Any reason not to buy Albion V? Money isn't an issue right now.


I can't think of a single reason not to (if you have the funds). I'm being patient though as I would like to hear more but it looks quite different from anything I have right now and the first video demos have definitely got my attention.


----------



## mickeyl

Ok, those walkthroughs got me. Come on, little visa, I know you're hiding, but there's no escape.... ah, there!


----------



## mc_deli

Calazzus said:


> Money isn't an issue right now.


Great, I already pre-ordered AlbinoV but could you buy me the complete my Albino bundle please?

Thanks


----------



## Spitfire Team

Hi there, still putting finishing touches to it, but my production team advises me that keeping 100GB free on your drive to install would be wise as it looks like the library is coming in at around 45GB.


----------



## Calazzus

mc_deli said:


> Great, I already pre-ordered AlbinoV but could you buy me the complete my Albino bundle please?
> 
> Thanks


Lol. The key part of that sentence is "right now."


----------



## Calazzus

SoNowWhat? said:


> I can't think of a single reason not to (if you have the funds). I'm being patient though as I would like to hear more but it looks quite different from anything I have right now and the first video demos have definitely got my attention.


I was trying to be patient too but I missed an introductory discount in the past on Albion one and learned my lesson.


----------



## Penthagram

Very special library. I have just preordered. Cannot wait till tomorrow  if i only made the preorder yesterday i will receive it today!. but i was late. It's strange how impatient i can go with things i really like. Any way. Congratulations to Spitfire. This is a really special library that brings more colors to the sampling palette. Thank you!


----------



## J-M

Sounds just surreal, congrats, Spitfire team! I'll buy this and Era II and take a little vacation in Lapland for inspiration...


----------



## Katzenjammer

I wish I didn't have to wait until the end of the month to pick this up. Want it now! Beautiful lush sound. Really like the steam band patches as well.


----------



## Lode_Runner

Gorgeous, just gorgeous.


----------



## SoNowWhat?

Calazzus said:


> I was trying to be patient too but I missed an introductory discount in the past on Albion one and learned my lesson.


OK. Have had similar things happen in the past too.
In this case though, the intro offer continues after the release date which removes some of the risk. Still don't want to miss out on the discount offer though, it's a generous one.

edit - Or have I misunderstood?


----------



## Spitfire Team

OK.... three more walkthroughs for your consumption...


----------



## Anders Wall

A big Hurray on the Vrals!!!

One question.
Can I copyright the Vral Grid no.15?
If so, how do I go about without telling the @Spitfire Team ?
#EULAfordummies
.
Anders
Edit: Great WT from all of you, can't wait to get my hands on the AV-T!


----------



## Spitfire Team

Yes... the VG is something I wanted to keep all to myself!


----------



## synthpunk

VRAL Grid... Instant Sigur Ros vibe. I would buy that alone.


----------



## pdub

Just ordered! Really gorgeous sound.


----------



## Whatisvalis

The Vral Grid sounds beautiful. I love how every instrument in Tundra seems to morph into something else.

Will be ordering this afternoon.

Edit: Ordered


----------



## Spitfire Team

Anyone got their emails yet? Anyone DL'd tried it yet? (very excited (and tired!) Spitfire team here)...


----------



## phil_wc

Spitfire Team said:


> Anyone got their emails yet? Anyone DL'd tried it yet? (very excited (and tired!) Spitfire team here)...


I got it, downloading now.


----------



## Hafer

Downloading right NOW


----------



## Spitfire Team

Thanks, great to hear.... how exciting.


----------



## Mihkel Zilmer

Got the link 2,5h ago. Downloaded, installed, and gave it a quick try.
Congratulations Spitfire, what a phenomenal library, truly something special!
These gorgeous sounds are going straight into my current project.


----------



## geronimo

I feel that many instrument's files watching these magnificent films. Do we know what to anticipate in place on HD before purchasing ?


----------



## Hafer

Download size is about 45GB, dunno about HD yet


----------



## geronimo

Many thanks _ So, there must be 90 GB of free space ?


----------



## Musicam

Surprise! Ahhhhh!


----------



## Spitfire Team

Size in WAV Uncompressed = 56.8GB
Size in Compressed NCW = 44.4GB (you need twice this during installation)
No. Samples: 27,860
No. Presets / Articulations: 347


----------



## Penthagram

Downloading right now. Thx Spitfire. Very exciting!


----------



## jamwerks

Listened to the walk-through. Those are some really special sounds you've got there, not really possible to create with other libraries. First time I've felt like I needed an Albion!


----------



## Calazzus

SoNowWhat? said:


> OK. Have had similar things happen in the past too.
> In this case though, the intro offer continues after the release date which removes some of the risk. Still don't want to miss out on the discount offer though, it's a generous one.
> 
> edit - Or have I misunderstood?


I'm not sure. I'm kind of an impulse buyer so I didn't need much to nudge me in the direction of buying it. I wanted to wait for a Daniel James video but I just preordered so there goes that...


----------



## Calazzus

Spitfire Team said:


> Anyone got their emails yet? Anyone DL'd tried it yet? (very excited (and tired!) Spitfire team here)...


Is the download only available to those who pre-ordered yesterday or for everyone who has purchased the product?


----------



## Thorsten Meyer

Spitfire Team said:


> Anyone got their emails yet? Anyone DL'd tried it yet? (very excited (and tired!) Spitfire team here)...


Downloading right now


----------



## WindcryMusic

I'm resisting ... I'm resisting ... what is this, my credit card has crept out of my wallet of its own accord and clicked the "Buy" button! Well, I guess it wasn't going to give me a choice.

Seriously, Albion V seems to be so much up my alley (I usually do softer stuff) that I can't imagine not wanting this. I am a little concerned about multiple tracks of Tundra building up the "air" to the point of being a bit too much in the forefront, but some of these sounds simply HAVE to be in my music.



Calazzus said:


> Is the download only available to those who pre-ordered yesterday or for everyone who has purchased the product?



Don't know, but I am assuming that I would have needed to order it yesterday to get the early download. But one more day of waiting isn't going to kill me. I don't think so, anyway (cough, gag).


----------



## Musicam

When I watched the videos, I feel magic, always with Spitfire Audio. Christian, Paul, Andy ,Oliver, Harnek and Homay. I say in italian: Mamma mía, questo è Magico! :_)


----------



## Spitfire Team

OK.... a real treat for you all:


----------



## Penthagram

> Is the download only available to those who pre-ordered yesterday or for everyone who has purchased the product?



I just purchased a few hours ago and received my link


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa

Very happy to have just bought this delightful library, already looking forward to it inspiring my next hundred cues!

PS: wicked demo by Andy!


----------



## Musicam

I Love you Friends, Spitfire is I+D, 
Investigation and development. THE TALENT.  LOL!:_) AND THANKS FOR YOUR SURPRISE TODAY! Dont forget create a choirrr ! :_) Cheers!


----------



## Calazzus

WindcryMusic said:


> I'm resisting ... I'm resisting ... what is this, my credit card has crept out of my wallet of its own accord and clicked the "Buy" button! Well, I guess it wasn't going to give me a choice.
> 
> Seriously, Albion V seems to be so much up my alley (I usually do softer stuff) that I can't imagine not wanting this. I am a little concerned about multiple tracks of Tundra building up the "air" to the point of being a bit too much in the forefront, but some of these sounds simply HAVE to be in my music.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know, but I am assuming that I would have needed to order it yesterday to get the early download. But one more day of waiting isn't going to kill me. I don't think so, anyway (cough, gag).


Lol. It's killing me I wanted to get those three hours out of the way.


----------



## Vastman

What a nice thing to wake up to! Just started downloading... eta 1 hour... pretty good pace for a 40+gig library...

Thank u for creating this magical wand. It will be wielded wonderfully by all


----------



## Ian Dorsch




----------



## erica-grace

This library was not released on the day promised... I DEMAND A FULL REFUND!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mickeyl

Downloading... 1 hour to go... unfortunately I need to go to sports before I can play *sigh*... oh the agony.


----------



## Calazzus

Penthagram said:


> I just purchased a few hours ago and received my link


I'm jealous. I purchased 4 hours ago. The only email I received was of teaser videos!


----------



## IvanP

mickeyl said:


> Downloading... 1 hour to go... unfortunately I need to go to sports before I can play *sigh*... oh the agony.



Wow...my ETA is 13 hours and been downloading since noon :( 

Come on, Europe server...you can't be so slow!


----------



## Spitfire Team

IvanP said:


> Wow...my ETA is 13 hours and been downloading since noon :(
> 
> Come on, Europe server...you can't be so slow!



Heya, our servers are scaleable S3 based in states... that will be your ISP choking your connection, we'd recommend a pause as best course of action... also I always suggest setting it off overnight when you can't see that unreliable eta progress bar! Hopefully it will scootch along to the end in no time! Most people seem to be doing in 2-3 hours at moment.


----------



## WindcryMusic

Calazzus said:


> I'm jealous. I purchased 4 hours ago. The only email I received was of teaser videos!



You're not alone. I purchased three hours ago and my order is still shown as "Pending". Which pretty much means my whole LIFE is pending.


----------



## erica-grace

Spitfire Team said:


> Most people seem to be doing in 2-3 hours at moment.



Mine was about 1.5 hrs.


----------



## Spitfire Team

WindcryMusic said:


> You're not alone. I purchased three hours ago and my order is still shown as "Pending". Which pretty much means my whole LIFE is pending.



Heya, can I remind all that we're still in pre-sales, so the product isn't actually live yet. Everyone who bought before today gets a day early... we hope anyone who bought today will be first in queue tomorrow when we actually launch...

Thanks so much for all your encouragement on what has been a universally positive thread, I can't tell you how much comments here have buoyed the team who are all working on the edge of oblivion... I myself am sporting a pair of swollen tonsils, a couple of styes in each eye and an attractive crusty herpe on my lip.... Very tundra.

Oh, and last offering of the day, our new main teaser:



Music by yours truly.... all Tundra.

CH x


----------



## WindcryMusic

Spitfire Team said:


> Heya, can I remind all that we're still in pre-sales, so the product isn't actually live yet. Everyone who bought before today gets a day early... we hope anyone who bought today will be first in queue tomorrow when we actually launch...



Thank you, that answers the question that was raised by someone else a page or two back. So those who pre-ordered Alb5 before today do get it today, but those of us who pre-ordered it today will get it tomorrow. That's fine ... it just wasn't clear, especially when someone responded that they'd bought it just a couple of hours earlier and were already downloading it. Some of us must have just missed the "day early" deadline.

I'll try to be patient ...


----------



## Thorsten Meyer

Downloaded and played with Albion V, love it)


----------



## Spitfire Team

WindcryMusic said:


> Thank you, that answers the question that was raised by someone else a page or two back. So those who pre-ordered Alb5 before today do get it today, but those of us who pre-ordered it today will get it tomorrow. That's fine ... it just wasn't clear, especially when someone responded that they'd bought it just a couple of hours earlier and were already downloading it. Some of us must have just missed the "day early" deadline.
> 
> I'll try to be patient ...



Thanks Windcry, yes there was a moment that the process switched from a manual one to an automated one... We're in good shape though, are confident not too many waits tomorrow...


----------



## IvanP

Spitfire Team said:


> Heya, our servers are scaleable S3 based in states... that will be your ISP choking your connection, we'd recommend a pause as best course of action... also I always suggest setting it off overnight when you can't see that unreliable eta progress bar! Hopefully it will scootch along to the end in no time! Most people seem to be doing in 2-3 hours at moment.



Thanks for the answer! Already tried pausing and "rebooting", but alas, I have to wait... probably worth the wait though...amazing sound so far


----------



## Spitfire Team

Keep us posted Ivan, many ISPs think because we're S3 based, that you're actually using Netflix (same servers) so think "you don't need this much broadband for House Of Cards..." if you pause and start again non-peak (ie before going to bed) this may spare your pain.


----------



## mc_deli

Success 50mb/s DL here 

Divorce clock is ticking a little faster


----------



## Spitfire Team

ha ha ha ha ha


----------



## Virtuoso

Even though I have a 120Mb line, My Spitfire downloads are usually quite slow (Symphonic Brass took days!) but this time it came down in under 90 minutes at 89Mb/s!

Very pleased with it so far - the strings are just gorgeous!


----------



## Ian Dorsch

mc_deli said:


> Divorce clock is ticking a little faster



God, ain't that the truth


----------



## Royalston

Downloading for 10hrs so far...another 2 days to go....Australian internet...:(


----------



## synthpunk

CH, Any chance of getting a few extra days on the intro price ? Some of us get paid every 2 weeks ? It would be most gracious and welcome.


----------



## feck

This is simply the most inspiring orchestral set I've played in a LONG time, maybe ever. The tones, subtleties and evolving timbres are just great. I'm really looking forward to getting some cues done with this set. Great job guys!


----------



## prodigalson

Holy crap, those flautando legato are simply incredible. Just spent 30 mins straight doodling. So beautiful


----------



## Calazzus

If you got your download today kindly keep it to yourself please.


----------



## Vastman

Ian Dorsch said:


> God, ain't that the truth


it changed my life several years ago... now it's as simple as, "do I have the duckets???" When u start sayin' it... it's time.


----------



## prodigalson

Calazzus said:


> If you got your download today kindly keep it to yourself please.


----------



## Hat_Tricky

...must...resist....breaking....the bank.....


----------



## Vastman

prodigalson said:


>


I'll even make u more frustrated (as am I)... I downloaded this morning in Oakland CA but my Studio is now partly in Idaho... so, sitting on my hard drive....


----------



## Rodney Money

By the way, we brass players call "tuning slide taken out" "playing on the pipe." It's a great warm-up technique for consistency.


----------



## WindcryMusic

Hat_Tricky said:


> ...must...resist....breaking....the bank.....



smash it smashitSmashItSmashIt SMASH IT!

(Now wondering if anyone will identify the source of that line ...)


----------



## noises on

Royalston said:


> Downloading for 10hrs so far...another 2 days to go....Australian internet...:(


Oh dear, anticipating even poorer outlook for us down here in Cape Town! Oh for a boxed version!


----------



## Katzenjammer

noises on said:


> Oh dear, anticipating even poorer outlook for us down here in Cape Town! Oh for a boxed version!


You can order it on one of their bespoke hard drives. Not that I think it will get to you faster than your download.


----------



## Spitfire Team

Indeed, please see here:

http://www.spitfireaudio.com/info/website-guide/bespoke-hard-drive-service/


----------



## IvanP

It sounds incredible!!! Bravo all the team!

Can you share which instruments have been recorded for the low WW and Low Brasss? The thing going down there is amazing


----------



## Kaufmanmoon

Fighting temptation. Currently winning


----------



## TGV

A word of advice for all you downloaders, especially those with slower connections: make sure you have enough space on the selected disk for downloading *and* unpacking. I didn't have it, and was left with a crashed download manager, a completely filled up disk and am now downloading for the second time.


----------



## Calazzus

prodigalson said:


>


Got my download so proceed.


----------



## Whatisvalis

Are links going out today?

Edit - ordered yesterday but still pending - need to summon patience.


----------



## WindcryMusic

I got my notification and license somewhere around 3:30 a.m. Central time, and had the download running within 30 minutes. (One of the few times when I was happy to have back pain wake me up in the middle of the night.) It's been running well, with only about an hour left to go now. Not that I'm excited or anything. 



TGV said:


> A word of advice for all you downloaders, especially those with slower connections: make sure you have enough space on the selected disk for downloading *and* unpacking. I didn't have it, and was left with a crashed download manager, a completely filled up disk and am now downloading for the second time.



Good advice, to be sure. For me, I'm christening a new SSD as my official "sample library drive" with this download and install ... so like the gum, that should double my fun.


----------



## soundgeek

I started download yesterday, had full speed for first half of the library, then it slowed down around 150kbps ... Looks like its going to take another day to finish ..


----------



## Thorsten Meyer

Love it, Albion V is different I did put some clips in a row to see how it works with footage and I am impressed with what I hear.


----------



## jason_

noises on said:


> Oh dear, anticipating even poorer outlook for us down here in Cape Town! Oh for a boxed version!



Nice to meet a fellow Cape Town user!  
I'll be downloading it from tonight. Should hopefully be finished by Monday!


----------



## Leeward

Oh my god, these have to be some of the most beautiful sounds I've ever heard. Totally my style. Just wish I could afford to make an instant purchase.


----------



## Thorsten Meyer

Thorsten Meyer said:


> Love it, Albion V is different I did put some clips in a row to see how it works with footage and I am impressed with what I hear.



Talents inspire me (featuring Albion V Tundra by Spitfire Audio)


A quick test to see how Albion V Tundra performs


----------



## Spitfire Team

LADIES AND GENTLEMEN ALBION V TUNDRA IS NOW OFFICIALLY LAUNCHED

We've even got a user manual!


----------



## dhlkid

Thorsten Meyer said:


> Talents inspire me (featuring Albion V Tundra by Spitfire Audio)
> 
> 
> A quick test to see how Albion V Tundra performs



Awesome


----------



## WindcryMusic

I'm liking what I am hearing in Tundra thus far ... a lot. I'd wondered how much overlap there would be with the strings in Loegria, but now that I can compare them, they are very different indeed. Tundra actually makes Loegria sound ... almost brash, at least in comparison. And with the variety of subtle articulations ... well, I think I'm going to have fun with this.


----------



## mickeyl

The User manual is a very nice touch -- thanks for that!


----------



## noises on

jason_ said:


> Nice to meet a fellow Cape Town user!
> I'll be downloading it from tonight. Should hopefully be finished by Monday!


"User" is probably the best descriptive term. Keep me posted regarding download time outcome.


----------



## Grizzlymv

bought it last night. got the download link this morning. Download seems fine so far. estimated time was 4 hours and half. I'm half into it already and estimated time is 1 hour and half left. can't wait to play with that precious!  Seems to be the perfect balance to Albion One, and the perfect complement to Olafur Arnalds toolkit.


----------



## Penthagram

I have tested it during lunch here at work with a colleague. both were absolutely loving the sound and articulations. We started to play with low brass. Such a full of life sound. cannot wait to spend more time with it. It's a huge library with lots of possibilities. The percussion, the lows are soft and deep. I love the tone. Congratulations again to spitfire. cannot wait to arrive home.


----------



## LamaRose

Sounds amazing. A definite purchase if only I had the bread right now :(


----------



## quantum7

Congrats Spitfire! Spitfire needs to start trading stock in their company.... so I can invest.


----------



## 1894

quantum7 said:


> Spitfire needs to start trading stock in their company.... so I can invest.



Count me in! Every single time when I think I have all I could possibly ever need for beeing the most happy computer composer, these guys come up with something I immediately realize I can`t go without... I would happily invest in them.


----------



## Katzenjammer

Nice walkthrough up on YouTube of the track Oliver wrote.


----------



## mc_deli

Thorsten Meyer said:


> Talents inspire me (featuring Albion V Tundra by Spitfire Audio)
> 
> 
> A quick test to see how Albion V Tundra performs



Great stuff. I'll watch with the sound up next time!
Don't they have underwear where you come from?


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa

Happiness is...


----------



## mac

Can anyone compare to Albion 2? I'm imagining a wider, more raw sound, compared to a smaller, smooth sound with 2?


----------



## Spitfire Team

Thanks for all these amazing comments... I think you'll find that yes the Albion V Tundra band is wider, because it is massive by comparison to the Loegria band, and because we really opened up the hall, that it has a smoothness to it, even though the articulations are as bare and as.... pagan? As they could possibly be!


----------



## phil_wc

I'm curious what Gypsy string technique that strings player play? Comparing to Frozen strings is just a slightly different. Gypsy is a little brighter.


----------



## PeterBaumann

Is anyone else finding that the lower strings patches are EXTREMELY quiet? I know it's recorded on the edge of silence but I can barely get any sound out of them :/ Apart from that, everything is absolutely amazing, massive well done to spitfire! Best lib I've bought in a very long time... maybe ever!


----------



## Quasar

27.7 of 42.3 downloading, 44.50 MBPS... YAY!


----------



## Penthagram

I did a quick quick test this night. As i have some corrupted files on download, i could only use Woodwinds hi, Strings hi, woodwinds lo.

Tundra starts at second 20, the first part is just to create a dynamic contrast. 



I cannot stress how good is the sound and the new possibilities this brings at least for me. thank you again Spitfire.


----------



## Whatisvalis

It's a wonderful library - congrats to everyone involved.

I have one thought - is it possible to setup the reverb slider to bypass the convo in the future? I know you can disable it via the spanner - with multiple convolution inserts staked the CPU does take more of a hit.


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire

You know what's the coolest thing about this library?

I have no idea what I'm gonna do with it. I think that's one of the reasons why I bought it. It's almost a case of "I don't know what it is - but I must have it!"  I have less of a ready-made concept in my head compared to the more straight-forward and traditional stuff we all use. This library actually _is_ unconventional, visceral, enigmatic, feral, earth-rooty, ice-airy ... which is not only something that the sample market needs - it's something that music needs. This is gonna be interesting.


----------



## Musicam

Music is culture. Friends, enjoy!


----------



## Patrick

Dear Spitfire Audio,
these mini-crescendos in the brass sections sound heartbreakingly beautiful, thank you <3


----------



## synthpunk

Dear Spitfire FC, please send meat pies, spent my supper on V.


----------



## Calazzus

Even the marketing is brilliant. I'm downloading now and my fiancée asked, 'What did you buy now?" I tried explaining what it is and why I want it. I then showed her the Albion V description at the spitfire site. After reading it she said, "Wow such eloquent wording. I don't know what it is but I want it."


----------



## tack

TGV said:


> A word of advice for all you downloaders, especially those with slower connections: make sure you have enough space on the selected disk for downloading *and* unpacking. I didn't have it, and was left with a crashed download manager, a completely filled up disk and am now downloading for the second time.


Spitfire should treat this as a bug in the download manager. It's not difficult to improve the UX there.


----------



## tack

Oliver's video shows major and minor arps long articulation that sound lovely. I must be blind -- where are these in the library?

Found it. It's the ricochet patch.


----------



## The Darris

How to use Albion V

Step 1: Load two patches of the Strings Low - Flaut Con Sord Legato into a multi and set them to the same midi ch.
Step 2: Enable the Transpose feature on one of them and set it to -12.
Step 3: Play and enjoy.

I absolutely love this low legato. Probably more than the original Albion 1. There is something about low frequencies that are audible but very soft. I could play with this patch all night. Well done Spitfire. I guess I should play around with the rest of this library.

Best,

C

PS: Review is coming soon.


----------



## erica-grace

PeterBaumann said:


> Is anyone else finding that the lower strings patches are EXTREMELY quiet?



I am too, yes. Have to crank up the volume quite a bit, and then that brings up the noise - you can actually hear the players moving, and breathing. Not good.


----------



## Spitfire Team

A note on this, playing on the edge of silence, is not a poetic description, its the direction we gave to the players, so literally at the point the instrument sounds, the quietest 'you' have ever played. The lower the pitch the quieter you can get it. The higher the pitch the 'louder' the band seems, such is the nature of pitch (see piccolos!). So it is at the most haunting when it is low. So when this quiet you will hear the movement of the players (because they need to move to play their instruments) more and the room tone masses because it is almost as quiet as the room tone itself. However when creating my demo



I used a combination of articulations to achieve the dynamic range in the low end that I needed. I knew that I wouldn't be able to get the non rosin to really do anything other than the drone that plays throughout and that if I boosted it too much I'd bring up the room and the sound of the players. So I gradually introduced the flautando low, then as the track kicks in the silken con sord, then later on the frozen. I also used stephensons to provide some sub sonics at the very loudest points.

When we recorded instead of creating a massive dynamic range with techniques that were inherantly miniscule in volume ("col legno Tratto" for example is just impossible to play loud as there is literally almost no friction between the strings and the wooden back of the bow), we made sure we had a set list that gave a dynamic range through the nature of the playing. So for me there is a full(ish) dynamic range up to a healthy forte to be found by graduating through the articulations.

We're already looking into creating some combi patches that do it for you so that the dynamic plan of my mad mind can be understood!

The wonder of this library for me is boosting stuff that is quiet, but you have to understand how quiet it really was on the day. We had one player who had a whistly nostril that was louder than the band of 12 cellos and 6 basses, so we asked him to blow his nose. The players all complained massively (whilst being total troopers) of back pain and shoulder strain because of how static they had to be in their chairs. it really is quite and 'out there' set of sounds which require a little bit of a learning curve to incorporate into one's understood use of programmed orchestral materials. If you want a rich bottom end, you need to ask them to play in a richer way, which we did with the articulations mentioned.

HOWEVER, you also have an incredibly rich low end of brass that can also be introduced to 'round out' your lower passages.

Anyway, wanted to jump in before people started added gainer plugs to sounds that are silly quiet. There is stuff in there that will give you what you need to ebb and flow.


----------



## 1894

OK, had my first go with Tundra right now. And after just 30 minutes of doodling around I have to tell you... I`m totally blown away by the cheer beauty of this thing. Slow chord changes on the low strings instantly brought tears to my eyes.

I`ve browsed trough all the sections of the library and there is masses of brilliant stuff everywhere. Whereas I didn`t use the Brunel and Stephensons steam band stuff in the other Albions that much, I certainly know that I will have a lot of fun with them this time.

Only (minor) complain so far... for my style of playing, the (absolutely haunting!) Sul Pont Con Sord-patch of the low strings produces too many squirky noises.

Thank you Spitfire, this thing will keep me going in a long time. Brilliant job!


----------



## Apina

Just played with Tundra for a couple of hours. I must admit: it sounds exceptionally good! Many patches are very inspiring and musical. Even most of the stranger patches are useful and playable.

I have just one request: could it be possible to have one patch for the instuments as an alternative, instead of Hi & Lo. For scetching that would really be useful. Of course I tried to load hi & low and set them to the same midi channel, but it isn't quite the same as the sound jumps a bit too much.


----------



## Gunvor

Is the VRAL grid tempo synced to your daw like the latest installation of evogrid was?


----------



## Thorsten Meyer

So many times I was impressed with the quality of Spitfire's Libraries, Albion V Tundra is another masterpiece of sample library craftmanship or uber handwerkskunst


----------



## Spitfire Team

Hey Apina, we're looking to do a lot more combi patches. But we need a bit more time with the lib ourselves to really understand it... It s a very experimental approach. We've also been doing some very very 'out there' stuff with the orchestral material which is going to take it to s very never heard before place!

Guvnor, the Vral grid doesn't have any rhythmic material, but the Brunel loops do yes.

Thorsten, thanks so much, we went out on a limb on this one and didn't know if it was going to work, but we love it here too...


----------



## jamwerks

PeterBaumann said:


> Is anyone else finding that the lower strings patches are EXTREMELY quiet? I know it's recorded on the edge of silence but I can barely get any sound out of them :/ Apart from that, everything is absolutely amazing, massive well done to spitfire! Best lib I've bought in a very long time... maybe ever!


Are you using +12db in the options. Pretty sure SF GUI's come with 0db. I end up changing them all (and those of every other developer).


----------



## PeterBaumann

jamwerks said:


> Are you using +12db in the options. Pretty sure SF GUI's come with 0db. I end up changing them all (and those of every other developer).


I am now, but might try the approach suggested by spitfire above with layering as that seems to work equally well and means you can keep the super quiet stuff for the really magical moments


----------



## Grizzlymv

Been playing with it for a few hours. What a lovely product. It's the first time a sound of a library inspire me that much and I just had time to play with the Strings so far! I can't wait to try the rest, especially the Vral Grid from what I heard in the demos so far. Great work guys. 

2 little things (bugs?) so far, one maybe is by design, the other I suspect not. 

the Strings High Long No Rosin, at C4, after a few seconds (6-7) we hear what seems to be a F# or another "note/sound" variation that we don't get in the other note. This is what make me think it may be a bug rather than "by design". 

The second one, anybody else have issues loading the Strings High - Trems - Gyspy Harmonics in the Orchestra Individual Patches? I guess there's a typo as it should be Gypsy and not Gyspy, but the real issue is when I load it, it loads an empty instance. No notes in the piano roll, and nothing loaded into memory. The UI shows Template in the bottom left instead of the articulation name. We seems to have it in the Strings High - Main (Gypsy Harm Trem) which I guess is the same patche?


----------



## 1894

Grizzlymv said:


> The second one, anybody else have issues loading the Strings High - Trems - Gyspy Harmonics in the Orchestra Individual Patches? I guess there's a typo as it should be Gypsy and not Gyspy, but the real issue is when I load it, it loads an empty instance. No notes in the piano roll, and nothing loaded into memory. The UI shows Template in the bottom left instead of the articulation name. We seems to have it in the Strings High - Main (Gypsy Harm Trem) which I guess is the same patche?



I can confirm this issue with the "Gyspy" Harmonics.


----------



## The Darris

I love the Vral Evo patch. Such an awesome way to utilize the Evo Grid. Anyway, I couldn't sleep and when that happens, I like to write ambient music to chill me out. This is what I've written using only the Vral Grid and Spitfire Audio's Felt Piano library (not the free one). Anyway, I hope you all enjoy it.


----------



## Kirk A.

I can confirm that tritonus also above C#4.

I also found that I'm only able to choose the first articulation of the time machine patches although there are many shown in the UI.


----------



## TeamLeader

How might we go about using UACC with all these new articulations? Is there a UACC addendum coming paul and christian?


----------



## Whatisvalis

Can anyone hear a difference between the Air and Ice and Air and Ice Tratto patches? The samples in the wave editor look identical.

Also the controllers are in the wrong order on the GUI for the individual Tratto patch.


----------



## jjmmuir

After multiple purchases in the last 2 weeks, I thought this would be an easy pass...but no ... Bought and downloading now. Those demos pushed me over the edge....truly inspirational sounds. 
Reminds me of a quote on here in the last few weeks..'I clearly hate money'


----------



## tack

Whatisvalis said:


> Can anyone hear a difference between the Air and Ice and Air and Ice Tratto patches? The samples in the wave editor look identical.


They null out. So indeed, they are identical. This is obviously a bug. I'll report it to Support.

Also I noticed there's no individual patch for Air Ice and Tratto on the low strings.


----------



## tack

TeamLeader said:


> How might we go about using UACC with all these new articulations? Is there a UACC addendum coming paul and christian?


I wonder this too. The whole spirit of UACC kind of got turned on its head with Albion V. The challenges obvious with breaking from conventional articulations, I suppose.

There's probably some opportunity for improving consistency though. For example, super sul tasto UACC value doesn't match what's used in Mural (114). Ok, it's not in the UACC v2 spec, but still, it probably would have made more sense to use 114 than 16 which is molto vib.


----------



## tack

FYI I've contacted support and notified them about all the issues listed on this page.


----------



## Grizzlymv

Thanks tack, I was about to look for the support page and submit the issues I've seen so far, but if you did already no need to duplicate the info.


----------



## synergy543

Spitfire Team said:


> Thanks for all these amazing comments... I think you'll find that yes the Albion V Tundra band is wider, because it is massive by comparison to the Loegria band, and because we really opened up the hall, that it has a smoothness to it, even though the articulations are as bare and as.... pagan? As they could possibly be!


Christian, first of all congratulations on such a unique and most inspiring library! 
Are you using these only in stereo? And suggestions on how to best use this library in surround? Its got to be more than double the pleasure no?


----------



## Øyvind Moe

Just bought it, downloading now - my first Spitfire library. So excited for this, such a broad range of absolutely gorgeous sounds.


----------



## Harry

Katzenjammer said:


> Nice walkthrough up on YouTube of the track Oliver wrote.


Is there a link for this?


----------



## JPShooter

Harry said:


> Is there a link for this?


----------



## Harry

JPShooter said:


>



Excellent, thanks.


----------



## Coincidental

I'm showing a total of 83.5GB to download. Does that sound right? It's going to take a while, for sure...


----------



## higgs

Coincidental said:


> I'm showing a total of 83.5GB to download. Does that sound right? It's going to take a while, for sure...


It was ~ 44.5GB download for me.


----------



## mickeyl

Ya, 44 would be about right.


----------



## milesito

I have a bug where sometimes when I load two of the same patches into one Kontakt player, the second instance only plays in one left channel/speaker and not in stereo. Then I reload the patch (drag and drop it on again) and it works in stereo again.


----------



## Spitfire Team

synergy543 said:


> Christian, first of all congratulations on such a unique and most inspiring library!
> Are you using these only in stereo? And suggestions on how to best use this library in surround? Its got to be more than double the pleasure no?



Hi there,

Most engineers would recommend keeping the centre channel as free as possible (as this is where the dialogue sits). However music mixers feel this leave a gaping hole in the middle, noticeable in bigger auditoria. Then there's the LFE, which dubbing engineers classify literally as an "low frequency EFFECTS" channel. So NEVER use the LFE channel as part of your bass management. I would therefore recommend using Kontakt to feed a quad image and then fill in some of the gaps with your DAW.

So

Tree Mics (or Outriggers) > L&R
Ambient > Ls&Rs

I'd zero all the reverbs on the front GUI

Then I'd apply a moderate amount of reverb (Lexicon Native is good, TC6000 if you can stretch that far) to the orchestra (I do this via 4 sends: Longs | Shorts | Pizz & Col Leg | Harms, Trems, & FX) and use some of that to fill the centre field ever so slightly (just sending the 100% verb there should be sufficient).

I then would use one of the bassy stephenson's pads an octave below the basses at the odd moment which I would double bus to the LFE and L&R.

The darwin (if being used just here and there) I'd also double bus the L&R to the LFE

============

HOWEVER

If you're not mixing for film but are just doing a 5.1 music mix, say a 5.1 audio DVD. I would go well posh:

Outriggers > L&R
Collapse the stereo field of the tree > C
Ambients > Ls&Rs

I would then set up series of busses with LPFs chopping off very low (say around 80-100, make it sound like an orchestra playing with its mouth closed.... if that makes erm, sense) and noise gates feeding the LFE. I'd set up at least two, one for longs with a slow attack, one for the shorts with a fast. And would select certain instruments that I definitely wanted in the LFE like sub sines from the Stephensons and the Darwins...

I didn't expect to waffle that much, sorry.

Maybe I'll do an In Depth Tutorial on this.

Best.

C.


----------



## PJLance

Spitfire Team said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Most engineers would recommend keeping the centre channel as free as possible (as this is where the dialogue sits). However music mixers feel this leave a gaping hole in the middle, noticeable in bigger auditoria. Then there's the LFE, which dubbing engineers classify literally as an "low frequency EFFECTS" channel. So NEVER use the LFE channel as part of your bass management. I would therefore recommend using Kontakt to feed a quad image and then fill in some of the gaps with your DAW.
> 
> So
> 
> Tree Mics (or Outriggers) > L&R
> Ambient > Ls&Rs
> 
> I'd zero all the reverbs on the front GUI
> 
> Then I'd apply a moderate amount of reverb (Lexicon Native is good, TC6000 if you can stretch that far) to the orchestra (I do this via 4 sends: Longs | Shorts | Pizz & Col Leg | Harms, Trems, & FX) and use some of that to fill the centre field ever so slightly (just sending the 100% verb there should be sufficient).
> 
> I then would use one of the bassy stephenson's pads an octave below the basses at the odd moment which I would double bus to the LFE and L&R.
> 
> The darwin (if being used just here and there) I'd also double bus the L&R to the LFE
> 
> ============
> 
> HOWEVER
> 
> If you're not mixing for film but are just doing a 5.1 music mix, say a 5.1 audio DVD. I would go well posh:
> 
> Outriggers > L&R
> Collapse the stereo field of the tree > C
> Ambients > Ls&Rs
> 
> I would then set up series of busses with LPFs chopping off very low (say around 80-100, make it sound like an orchestra playing with its mouth closed.... if that makes erm, sense) and noise gates feeding the LFE. I'd set up at least two, one for longs with a slow attack, one for the shorts with a fast. And would select certain instruments that I definitely wanted in the LFE like sub sines from the Stephensons and the Darwins...
> 
> I didn't expect to waffle that much, sorry.
> 
> Maybe I'll do an In Depth Tutorial on this.
> 
> Best.
> 
> C.


A tutorial on this would be great

And Tundra simply sounds amazing!


----------



## SoNowWhat?

PJLance said:


> A tutorial on this would be great
> 
> And Tundra simply sounds amazing!


I think we just got one. Amazing.


----------



## Lode_Runner

Another gripe about Australian internet. 3 days and 10 hours remaining...


----------



## Øyvind Moe

Whatisvalis said:


> Can anyone hear a difference between the Air and Ice and Air and Ice Tratto patches? The samples in the wave editor look identical.





tack said:


> They null out. So indeed, they are identical. This is obviously a bug. I'll report it to Support.


The patches are definitely not identical. You can hear the difference in the lower dynamic range, which makes sense, since you can't really play much louder than "barely audible" with tratto.


----------



## Thorsten Meyer

I got some questions how many Tracks / Instruments from Albion V Tundra have been used in the video I posted earlier. For those who are interested:




and the video that was posted earlier:


----------



## tack

Øyvind Moe said:


> The patches are definitely not identical. You can hear the difference in the lower dynamic range, which makes sense, since you can't really play much louder than "barely audible" with tratto.


You're quite right. Mea culpa.

I don't see any way to follow up to my support request to tell them to nevermind until _after_ they reply to me. :(


----------



## Hafer

tack said:


> I don't see any way to follow up to my support request to tell them to nevermind



You can post a followup to your own request under your account settings / support / my activities


----------



## tack

Hafer said:


> You can post a followup to your own request under your account settings / support / my activities


This doesn't work for me. When I click on Support under My Account, it just takes me to the generic support form at http://www.spitfireaudio.com/support/

I know this _used_ to work because I've done it before.


----------



## Hafer

If you click the little icon in the upper right ("your spitfire account"), a pulldown menu appears. There's a "Support" entry. Clicking this, it leads you to this


----------



## tack

Hafer said:


> If you click the little icon in the upper right ("your spitfire account"), a pulldown menu appears. There's a "Support" entry. Clicking this, it leads you to this


Thanks Hafer. Indeed, that's done it.

My defense is that the website is confusing.  There are two Support links, both with the same label, the same icon, both under the same heading of My Account, and each of them take you to different places. (See attached.) 

Got it sorted though, and managed to follow up. Thanks again.


----------



## Kirk A.

Thank you Spitfire for this beautiful library. I also enjoy very much your attitude. Like in this interview: Don't buy samples, buy a microphone. That really makes me want to buy your samples. Yes, I'm a fanboy.

http://www.musictech.net/2016/10/spitfire-audio-interview/


----------



## synergy543

Christian, thank you for the detailed and useful suggestions on surround mixing. I can't wait to hear this library in surround.


----------



## Spitfire Team

synergy543 said:


> Christian, thank you for the detailed and useful suggestions on surround mixing. I can't wait to hear this library in surround.


Thanks Synergy, we're preparing some interesting stuff for this weekend's journal which is worth looking out for too...


----------



## Christof

Fantastic library!
Question for the keyswitches:
Are there factory keyswitches or did I miss something?
It's quite time consuming to program all keyswitches for each instrument.
When I save tweaks I made, can I go back to the factory state of the instrument?
Thanks!


----------



## sgmusik

I love that Tundra is NKS. Do you know when you will release the NKS update for Albion One? Thanks.


----------



## TGV

Christof said:


> Are there factory keyswitches or did I miss something?


Starting at C0. Scroll the keyboard to see them, or use one of those "cog" or whatever controls to shift the controls up.


----------



## Christof

TGV said:


> Starting at C0. Scroll the keyboard to see them, or use one of those "cog" or whatever controls to shift the controls up.


Strange, when I load a patch I have no keyswitches at all, same in Albion one.
Could you explain again?


----------



## Christof

Found it-solved


----------



## Whatisvalis

I wish there was some noise only patches for the Vral grid (although i'm unfamiliar with the workings of the source instrument, so perhaps this is not possible).


----------



## JT

In what way is Tundra similar to Loegria, and in what ways is it different?


----------



## jonnybutter

This is OT a bit, but may I just quickly slip this in? I just got my first Spitfire library last week (Albion One) and I just love it. Not only are the sounds excellent and playable, but the way the GUI is set up is intuitive and flexible. Scripting is reliable. Albion One isn't going to be my last Spitfire, I can tell! Kudos to the Spitfire team


----------



## The Darris

JT said:


> In what way is Tundra similar to Loegria, and in what ways is it different?


Honestly, I don't think they are comparable in similarities other than the orchestra was recorded in Air Lyndhurst as well as in ensembles split into registers. The articulations and content are vastly different. Loegria features a smaller string band and more esoteric wind and brass instruments that utilize the basic articulations one needs for the majority of music writing. Tundra features a massive orchestra that features articulations recorded at the softest possible dynamic the players could perform at and then, in post production, they worked on ways to boost these levels and create a playable library with dynamic variations. Tundra is more atmospheric in my opinion. It's more about creating interesting beds and landscapes of sound whilst still giving you instruments and tools to create interesting lead lines and harmonies. 

I'm currently working on a full review of it but being an owner of the entire Albion series, this one has the most character out of any of them. I hope that answered your question.

Best,

C


----------



## Spitfire Team

Thanks Darris, yes the headline point with Albion ii is that it is a chamber band, so smaller number of players, playing your normal go-to orchestral articulations.

Albion V is much more experimental... I've been working on an orchestral concert piece all week on Albion V and have had to learn new approaches and chops, I think I'm going to offer up an essay about my findings... It is remarkably articulate as well as being ambiet, but the approach has to be a little out of left field to get the full bandwidth... My track currently has about 600 players! Keep an eye out on Sunday in our next Journal...


----------



## Lassi Tani

Spitfire Team said:


> Thanks Darris, yes the headline point with Albion ii is that it is a chamber band, so smaller number of players, playing your normal go-to orchestral articulations.
> 
> Albion V is much more experimental... I've been working on an orchestral concert piece all week on Albion V and have had to learn new approaches and chops, I think I'm going to offer up an essay about my findings... It is remarkably articulate as well as being ambiet, but the approach has to be a little out of left field to get the full bandwidth... My track currently has about 600 players! Keep an eye out on Sunday in our next Journal...



That might make me buy Tundra, so better make it good


----------



## sgmusik

Do you know when the Albion One NKS update will be released?


----------



## Rodney Money

So @Spitfire Team we have Tundra now, when can we expect these cool libraries as well?
Albion VI Taiga
Albion VII Temperate Forest
Albion VIII Temperate Grasslands
Albion IX Desert
Albion X Rainforest
Albion XI Savannah
Albion XII Desert


----------



## LamaRose

sekkosiki said:


> That might make me buy Tundra, so better make it good


Same here... one his reviews coerced me into buying a great Sonokinetic's library that I might have otherwise missed!


----------



## Hafer

LamaRose said:


> coerced me into buying a great Sonokinetic's library


oops


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa

Here's a cue I just finished, featuring mostly Tundra on strings, brass and winds, with Scary Strings in the middle, and some Omnisphere/Piano in Blue:


----------



## Spitfire Team

Love the cue.... reckon I can hear some of my scary strings in there too!


----------



## synthpunk

Love how you made Tundra sound romantic in the first part Ned.

Apparently you have to be a euro to get a demo on the SF page.


----------



## ClefferNotes

Hey @Spitfire Team just want to say a huge congratulations on Albion V. I just purchased it, and I am already in love, I was sold the first minute I heard about it. Also want to say a huge thank you for all the hard work you have been putting into giving us composers the tools we need to write amazing music. Keep it up! Lots of love from an avid (hopefully not annoying) Spitfire user and fan!


----------



## The Darris

My question for the @Spitfire Team is when will you start releasing a "dev kit" of the Evo Grid with your libraries so users can add their own Evo's? For me, the Evo Grid is one of the most powerful interfaces and designs out there for the type of music I've been writing. Don't get me wrong, I love all the content you've produced for those libraries as well as Albion V, but I have my own content that I would love to add to this interface to fully take advantage of it's creative capabilities. Just a thought.

Best,

Chris


----------



## EvilDragon

AFAIK EVO Grids are not locked, so you can tweak them yourself and put your own samples in just as is. Open instrument edit mode, see the layout of groups, replace samples within the playable range (make sure the samples are mapped exactly the same as far as their keyrange is concerned). It's that easy.


----------



## ClefferNotes

Here is a track that I created using a lot of Albion Tundra. Hope you like it!


----------



## Spitfire Team

Cleffer.... love this!! and thanks for your kind words.


----------



## Svyato

I'm wondering what are the next Sptifire Audio's surprises in terms of sample library innovations... Evo Grid 3... Albion V...Glass & Steel... So many relevant tools


----------



## Musicam

I wait Evo Grid Brass and a choir :_) Before the new strings library.I hope Christmas.


----------



## ClefferNotes

Spitfire Team said:


> Cleffer.... love this!! and thanks for your kind words.


You are more than welcome! Thank you very much!


----------



## Christof

ClefferNotes said:


> Here is a track that I created using a lot of Albion Tundra. Hope you like it!



very cool track, but tell us, is this Spitfire only?I guess I hear some cinesamples wind runs in there...


----------



## ClefferNotes

Christof said:


> very cool track, but tell us, is this Spitfire only?I guess I hear some cinesamples wind runs in there...


Thank you! About 80% of the track is from Spitfire. All Strings, percussion, woodwind longs are from Spitfire The rest is CineSamples (brass, hollywoodwinds) I definitely wish I had Symphonic Brass, it is calling out to me!


----------



## windyweekend

So wanted to grab AV but had my sights on something bigger (pulled the trigger on Spitfire Symphonic Brass instead today). It took some serious self discipline to stay the course I'd be planning for a while. Hope I don't regret it!


----------



## Harry

PeterBaumann said:


> Is anyone else finding that the lower strings patches are EXTREMELY quiet? I know it's recorded on the edge of silence but I can barely get any sound out of them :/ Apart from that, everything is absolutely amazing, massive well done to spitfire! Best lib I've bought in a very long time... maybe ever!


I'm finding the same ... I played a simple held note passage using the low legato patch, maximum dynamics, at maximum velocity, and it didn't get above -27.6db on the channel fader.


----------



## Killiard

Harry said:


> I'm finding the same ... I played a simple held note passage using the low legato patch, maximum dynamics, at maximum velocity, and it didn't get above -27.6db on the channel fader.



Yes, the low strings seem very quiet compared to the High. I'm finding it helps to turn on the close mics before I turn up the volume on Kontakt.


----------



## Harry

Ah yes - my example was with Kontakt volumne at 0.0, and just tree mics. Adding close and outriggers does increase the level --- I could also boost above the 0.0 on Kontakt - I'm always wary that will degrade the sound quality but maybe not ..?


----------



## Spitfire Team

Hi guys, I refer you to an answer I gave earlier re. this, because of the nature of sound, the "next to silence" lows will always register quieter than the higher pitched registers, so be sure, when scaling through different dynamic layers to venture onto articulations that resonate more, particularly in the proper bass registers... However I like the 'close mic' tip very useful for hyping lows that don't sing as much as say the silken con sords...


----------



## Spitfire Team

...us putting ALBION V through its paces with an amazing interpretation of "Fratres" by rising star Kirsty Mangan:


----------



## Hafer

... what to say ... touched my innermost ... can't put it better ... drying my tears now


----------



## TGV

Such a beautiful piece. It's a really nice gesture. It's almost a shame there is no piano in Albion V.


----------



## SoNowWhat?

TGV said:


> Such a beautiful piece. It's a really nice gesture. It's almost a shame there is no piano in Albion V.


Have you considered Spitfire Labs felt piano?
If you have full Kontakt it might suit, and is donationware (2 pound donation). Lovely.


----------



## Hafer

BTW, look here at the top comments


----------



## TGV

SoNowWhat? said:


> Have you considered Spitfire Labs felt piano?


That's not what I meant. Are you familiar with the recording featuring Gidon Kremer and Keith Jarret? That piano is really beautiful: as bright as a bell. As beautiful as the strings are, the drum in Spitfire's version can't match it, IMO. For those few notes, I'd wish they'd had added a piano in Albion V.


----------



## SoNowWhat?

TGV said:


> That's not what I meant. Are you familiar with the recording featuring Gidon Kremer and Keith Jarret? That piano is really beautiful: as bright as a bell. As beautiful as the strings are, the drum in Spitfire's version can't match it, IMO. For those few notes, I'd wish they'd had added a piano in Albion V.


No. I must say I don't know it. I will find it. Thank you.


----------



## Baron Greuner

Downloaded it today, but it disappears from Kontakt every time I reboot. Usual Kontakt story.


----------



## sleepy hollow

Baron Greuner said:


> Usual Kontakt story.


Not sure if you already know about the workaround, you can find it here:

http://vi-control.net/community/thr...1-2-update-details.48235/page-57#post-3967773


----------



## Baron Greuner

Thanks but that doesn't work.

Service Center to everyone- read and write? Don't understand that.

I see the problem. It hasn't created an xml. file.

Anyone have a copy of one for Tundra? Save me messing around with support.


----------



## Spitfire Team

Hey guys, here's the SC versions, with my naked B Track:

...with Kirsty:



... just Albion V



Best wishes.

CH


----------



## Flux

Fantastic work as always with Albion V, Spitfire team. It kills that I can't afford it at the moment- multiple projects of mine would benefit from the library. Going to have to live off the demos for now...

Also, I know it's been repeated a lot on this forum, but I appreciate how active you guys are here in the community. Love knowing that you guys are listening to feedback and working hard to achieve such high customer satisfaction.


----------



## Musicam

The violin? Is Albion V? Fratres - A. Part - arr C. Henson feat Kirsty Mangan


----------



## SoNowWhat?

edit - I should open my eyes! Beginning to think they might be painted on.


----------



## synthpunk

http://vi-control.net/community/thr...forms-of-new-demos.56349/page-32#post-4007811



Musicam said:


> The violin? Is Albion V? Fratres - A. Part - arr C. Henson feat Kirsty Mangan


----------



## Musicam

I dont know where can I buy this violin


----------



## Killiard

Musicam said:


> I dont know where can I buy this violin



I would imagine Kirsty bought it from a violin shop


----------



## Baron Greuner

Support sorted out my xml file and all is good.


Tremendously good sounding library. Got an album to do and this is the sound that is required. Looking forward to doing it with these sounds available.


----------



## playz123

Re. Journal 12, Northern Lights: Bit OT for a minute, but then not really as the latest journal is indeed focused mainly on Tundra. First, I really wanted to say thank you to Spitfire for taking the time to create these detailed and informative videos on a regular basis, and I do hope many of us are taking time to enjoy them. I am also under the distinct impression that Christian never sleeps and am in awe as to how he can pack so much into even a single day.  But what really prompted my post today was watching the video of the recording of the music for Tutankhamen. Having spent far too many hours of my life in technical work with both sound and lighting, I was so impressed by the manner in which everyone conducted themselves during that long and demanding recording session. And the music is absolutely superb....what an amazing collection of musicians, composers, and recording personnel were involved. Well done, Christian...top notch compositions, and the results are stunning. Looking forward to seeing the series some day, but feel I may always be distracted a little by the wonderful music, and when remembering this video and the true professionals who created the soundtrack. Thanks so much for the inspiration you continue to provide, both through your music and your libraries.


----------



## Spitfire Team

Thank you playz for your very kind comments... it really does mean a hell of a lot to us... Its a team effort at Spitfire, and without such an amazing team I wouldn't be able to spend days wondering aimlessly through Estonian forests with a lav mic on my lapel and a battery pack in my back pocket.

Just as a polite reminder:


​

​

​


----------



## Justus

Very hyped about this, guys! Great sound!

What would my complete-your-bundle price be AFTER the promotion ends (I own everything except Albion V)?
Thanks!


----------



## SoNowWhat?

I'm in. Just need to d/l now. Happy days.


----------



## ClefferNotes

@Spitfire Team Thank you so much for sharing the new videos, I hope one day I will be lucky enough to score some orchestral music in this beautiful place. But for now, I am loving my Spitfire libraries to death. Your score is sensational, beautiful work Christian! Cannot wait to see what you guys have cooking up in the future! Lots of love!


----------



## The Darris

Hey Everyone. I was hoping to get my review out before the promo pricing ends. What I will say is that the bundle offer is well worth it. Albion V is the only member of the Albion series I've received from Spitfire Audio as an NFR. The rest I've bought and use nearly everyday. With that said, having spent over a week with it, I can honestly say this is a great library. It truly honors the style and concept outlined in their promotion information about it. The sound is nothing like the other Albions, except for the character of Air Lyndhurst that they all have in common. If you own the entire Albion bundle and you are trying to decide if it is worth getting to finish it, the price is right in my honest opinion. 

Cheers,

Chris


----------



## ClefferNotes

The Darris said:


> Hey Everyone. I was hoping to get my review out before the promo pricing ends. What I will say is that the bundle offer is well worth it. Albion V is the only member of the Albion series I've received from Spitfire Audio as an NFR. The rest I've bought and use nearly everyday. With that said, having spent over a week with it, I can honestly say this is a great library. It truly honors the style and concept outlined in their promotion information about it. The sound is nothing like the other Albions, except for the character of Air Lyndhurst that they all have in common. If you own the entire Albion bundle and you are trying to decide if it is worth getting to finish it, do it. The price is right in my honest opinion.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Chris


Definitely agree with you, looking forward to your review. Albion V is my favourite out of all of them when it comes to the sound, the flautando legato is killer! As always, I am finding every excuse to use it in my compositions and hopefully doing the library justice!


----------



## dhlkid

After listened all the demo, youtube review, and read all the comments in here….
I finally bought it….
The material just what I looking for on my next project….


----------



## Niah2

TGV said:


> That's not what I meant. Are you familiar with the recording featuring Gidon Kremer and Keith Jarret? That piano is really beautiful: as bright as a bell. As beautiful as the strings are, the drum in Spitfire's version can't match it, IMO. For those few notes, I'd wish they'd had added a piano in Albion V.



Hmm I think that if you are talking about the piano in Fratres I believe it's very possible to come close with a few pianos already on the market. However if you are talking about the piano in Tabula Rasa, which is very bell like, then that's more difficult and that's because I believe it's a prepared piano - that would be interesting to see though in the sample world.


----------



## ChristopherDoucet

I couldn't resist. I am now the proud owner of Albion V. Unfortunately, I don't have anytime to play with it until I finish my current project.


----------



## jononotbono

I'm purely waiting till Black Friday so I can get another couple of SSDs. I can't wait for Albion V. For added frustration I bought the HZ Piano last month but can't download till I have more SSDs.


----------



## Svyato

Does anyone found some beautiful music made with ALBION V ? It would be interesting to share how it has been used until now.
I liked this one. 

It would be interesting to use Albion V for something different from what it was initially made, and make fast and epic music with it. Or epic and slow music.


----------



## ClefferNotes

Hey @Spitfire Team thought I should send my overview / review video I made for Albion V, sorry it is so long but wanted to show it off in full glory to the people who have asked me about it. Many thanks!


----------



## Svyato

Does anyone could help me?
I have some difficulties for getting a difference between two long strings articulations.

What differences do you notice between the Sul Pont CS and the Silken CS Long?


----------



## Spitfire Team

Svyato said:


> Does anyone could help me?
> I have some difficulties for getting a difference between two long strings articulations.
> 
> What differences do you notice between the Sul Pont CS and the Silken CS Long?



Hey there, can you play the same chord, but start with your mod wheel down then bring it up slowly, I think then you'll identify the difference.


----------



## ChristopherDoucet

ChristopherDoucet said:


> I couldn't resist. I am now the proud owner of Albion V. Unfortunately, I don't have anytime to play with it until I finish my current project.



I broke in less than 30 minutes. hahah


----------



## Svyato

Spitfire Team said:


> Hey there, can you play the same chord, but start with your mod wheel down then bring it up slowly, I think then you'll identify the difference.



Thanks, you can better notice the differences, even if they really sound similar to me.

For those who want to hear the difference between those two similar long strings articulations: Sul Pont CS & Silken CS Long:


----------



## mac

jononotbono said:


> I'm purely waiting till Black Friday so I can get another couple of SSDs. I can't wait for Albion V. For added frustration I bought the HZ Piano last month but can't download till I have more SSDs.



What are you using to connect your SSDs to your system?


----------



## jononotbono

They are internal Sata 3 6gbs.

I have one PCIe slot free in my Mac Pro 5,1 so was thinking about buying a PCIe adapter that can have 2 x M.2 SSDs and them in raid 0 (if I it's a good idea). Once I buy/build another computer I will probably get a Black Magic Dock for SSDs.


----------



## The Darris

Svyato said:


> Thanks, you can better notice the differences, even if they really sound similar to me.
> 
> For those who want to hear the difference between those two similar long strings articulations: Sul Pont CS & Silken CS Long:



@Svyato The biggest difference I hear is the actual style the strings play. The first is clearly Sul Pont (close to the bridge) which pulls in a lot more harmonics and brittleness whereas the second sounds more flautando-like (closer to the finger board) which gives it a more airy and, for lack of better words, silky like sound. The real key, for me, is listening to the harmonics that resonate. If they sound scratchy and more prominent, the players are usually playing closer to the bridge or, sul pont.


----------



## geronimo

EvilDragon said:


> AFAIK EVO Grids are not locked, so you can tweak them yourself and put your own samples in just as is. Open instrument edit mode, see the layout of groups, replace samples within the playable range (make sure the samples are mapped exactly the same as far as their keyrange is concerned). It's that easy.


Thanks for the tip .


----------



## Spitfire Team

ClefferNotes said:


> Hey @Spitfire Team thought I should send my overview / review video I made for Albion V, sorry it is so long but wanted to show it off in full glory to the people who have asked me about it. Many thanks!




Thanks Cleffer for really 'getting' Albion V and for your fair and detailed review.

Christian.


----------



## ClefferNotes

Spitfire Team said:


> Thanks Cleffer for really 'getting' Albion V and for your fair and detailed review.
> 
> Christian.


You are more than welcome Christian, I am finding any excuse I can to use it in my compositions, it is a stunning library and I couldn't be more happier with it! Thank you so much 

Chris.


----------



## Musicam

The next library coming soon?


----------



## Svyato

Spitfire Team said:


> Thanks Cleffer for really 'getting' Albion V and for your fair and detailed review.
> 
> Christian.



Do you plan to make some more "Tundra" ("At the edge of silence") sample libaries? For example, bundles of the various orchestral sections? Or concerning smaller ensemble (a chamber version of Tundra's sample library) ?


----------



## Gabriel Oliveira

Svyato said:


> Or concerning smaller ensemble



Smaller ensembles might be infeasible. Too much room noise for too little volume.


----------



## mc_deli

jononotbono said:


> I'm purely waiting till Black Friday so I can get another couple of SSDs. I can't wait for Albion V. For added frustration I bought the HZ Piano last month but can't download till I have more SSDs.


Still top of the charts!


----------



## Niah2

Svyato said:


> Do you plan to make some more "Tundra" ("At the edge of silence") sample libaries? For example, bundles of the various orchestral sections? Or concerning smaller ensemble (a chamber version of Tundra's sample library) ?



Yes I would really love to see the Albion V concept applied to smaller sections like the Spitfire Labs Frozen Strings. The sounds is very different.


----------



## dhlkid

Anyone having problem downloading the Tundra? I live in HK and almost a week, only 30GB downloaded. My internet is 1000M and the downloading always get interrupted.
………………….


----------



## Jdiggity1

dhlkid said:


> Anyone having problem downloading the Tundra? I live in HK and almost a week, only 30GB downloaded. My internet is 1000M and the downloading always get interrupted.
> ………………….



I downloaded it here in Sydney just yesterday. I didn't encounter any problems, other than the painfully slow pace of Australian internet. (The whole download took roughly 24 hours)


----------



## dhlkid

Jdiggity1 said:


> I downloaded it here in Sydney just yesterday. I didn't encounter any problems, other than the painfully slow pace of Australian internet. (The whole download took roughly 24 hours)




Update: Problem solved!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## manuhz

A simple question: is there a speed control option for the legato patches? If not, will it be available on future updates? Maybe is someone from Spitfires support team reading here...The Zendesk seems to be dead!


----------



## Spitfire Team

manuhz said:


> A simple question: is there a speed control option for the legato patches? If not, will it be available on future updates? Maybe is someone from Spitfires support team reading here...The Zendesk seems to be dead!



Zendesk dead how so? Please PM if there is a fault. Usually a ticket takes 48 hours for response? Best. CH


----------



## manuhz

Spitfire Team said:


> Zendesk dead how so? Please PM if there is a fault. Usually a ticket takes 48 hours for response? Best. CH



I've sent you a pm with the concerning details. Many thanks.


----------



## Lode_Runner

Jdiggity1 said:


> I downloaded it here in Sydney just yesterday. I didn't encounter any problems, other than the painfully slow pace of Australian internet. (The whole download took roughly 24 hours)


Oh you are lucky. I'm in Sydney as well and it's 3 days for me, although I can only download a couple of hours each day so I've been downloading for weeks now (almost there)!

PS @ Spitfire, I've just put in a second ticket to have my download re-authorised a second time. For some reason it thinks my IP address has changed mid-download (I don't know if this is true as I'm still using the same internet connection). I mentioned this in my support request as I had the same problem with Albion One. Is it possible you can resolve whatever issue causes this (it's really frustrating)?


----------



## Andy B

manuhz said:


> A simple question: is there a speed control option for the legato patches? If not, will it be available on future updates? Maybe is someone from Spitfires support team reading here...The Zendesk seems to be dead!



Hi Manuhz,

The legato patches in Tundra follow the speed of your playing, so tighten up as you play faster and relax for slower phrases.

Hope that helps.

Andy.


----------



## Baron Greuner

Downloading here in England I think was around about 5 or 6 hours. Pretty good I thought for the size of download.


----------



## manuhz

Andy B said:


> Hi Manuhz,
> 
> The legato patches in Tundra follow the speed of your playing, so tighten up as you play faster and relax for slower phrases.
> 
> Hope that helps.
> 
> Andy.


Oh really? That sounds good but so far as I can hear there's no portamento and glissando samples.

Thanks for reply Andy!


----------



## Andy B

manuhz said:


> Oh really? That sounds good but so far as I can hear there's no portamento and glissando samples.
> 
> Thanks for reply Andy!



That's right, the patches feature fingered (slurred) legato, not portamento.

Thanks,

Andy.


----------



## dhlkid

Baron Greuner said:


> Downloading here in England I think was around about 5 or 6 hours. Pretty good I thought for the size of download.


Downlaoding in HK, could take days........even the Internet is 1000MB


----------



## dhlkid

My experience even worse, finished downloading after a week but end up it said installation failed, have to download it again.....


----------



## Baron Greuner

dhlkid said:


> Downlaoding in HK, could take days........even the Internet is 1000MB



That's because the Chinese are checking to see that you're not receiving hidden documents that might destroy the known universe.

Hang in there, it's well worth having.


----------



## dhlkid

Baron Greuner said:


> That's because the Chinese are checking to see that you're not receiving hidden documents that might destroy the known universe.
> 
> Hang in there, it's well worth having.


Oh, not in HK, only happen in China....lol

But this is my first time took so long to download Spitfire product.


----------



## jjmmuir

dhlkid said:


> Anyone having problem downloading the Tundra? I live in HK and almost a week, only 30GB downloaded. My internet is 1000M and the downloading always get interrupted.
> ………………….


That's strange.. I'm also in Hong Kong, with a 500MB connection. Downloaded fine here in around 8 hours without interruption..


----------



## dhlkid

Ar


jjmmuir said:


> That's strange.. I'm also in Hong Kong, with a 500MB connection. Downloaded fine here in around 8 hours without interruption..


Are u using PCCW?


----------



## windyweekend

Question for CH (off topic but also on topic) - is Jarva County (sorry no umlauts on my keyboard) a mildly, possibly, vaguely, influenced reproduction of 'Pestilence' from the Black Death soundtrack by chance? Good stuff both of them one way or another!


----------



## Lode_Runner

windyweekend said:


> Question for CH (off topic but also on topic) - is Jarva County (sorry no umlauts on my keyboard) a mildly, possibly, vaguely, influenced reproduction of 'Pestilence' from the Black Death soundtrack by chance? Good stuff both of them one way or another!


 I'm not CH, but I have a sneaking suspicion Järva County is influenced by Fratres by Arvo Pärt... Arvo Pärt is from Järva County, Estonia, CH references Fratres as being the inspiration for Albion V, and CH went on to do a version of Fratres as a demo for Albion V... I could be wrong though...

Edit - I see from Spitfire's respone below that I was (at least partially) wrong. Serves me right.
Also, I have to say while I'm here, I keep returning to listen to the Fratres demo. There's 2800 views at the moment, and I'm guessing I'm responsible for 100 of those. So beautiful (only problem is Youtube keeps following it up with a dance music track featuring an 808 kick drum just because the artist or song is called Spitfire!)


----------



## Spitfire Team

windyweekend said:


> Question for CH (off topic but also on topic) - is Jarva County (sorry no umlauts on my keyboard) a mildly, possibly, vaguely, influenced reproduction of 'Pestilence' from the Black Death soundtrack by chance? Good stuff both of them one way or another!



Yes it is, good spot... and very much influences by A pArt.


----------



## SoNowWhat?

Apologies for lifting this thread up again (actually, you know what I'm not sorry at all).
After a few problems with download and install I finally got this baby up and running today.
My first play through on the strings...I am constantly picking my jaw up from the floor as each patch seems better than the last. This is a seriously good library. Such a lovely assembly of sounds, that I'm desperate to find some time to write something with it. Maybe over Christmas break I will find some time. 
Congratulations to everyone at Spitfire who had a hand in this. It's beautiful, and so different from everything else out there. Inspiring library. Thank you.


----------



## zeng

I bought and loved the Albion V very much!
When I play Tundra Evo patch (for ex the 1st one), and when I change the chord it starts from the beginning. Only this is a negative thing for me. Because when I play chord from a evo pad for 10 secs , sound keeps rising and when I change the notes they start from the beginning (from lower sound). Why cannot the sound continue on the current place of the sample?


----------



## markleake

zeng said:


> I bought and loved the Albion V very much!
> When I play Tundra Evo patch (for ex the 1st one), and when I change the chord it starts from the beginning. Only this is a negative thing for me. Because when I play chord from a evo pad for 10 secs , sound keeps rising and when I change the notes they start from the beginning (from lower sound). Why cannot the sound continue on the current place of the sample?


Because the samples are different.


----------



## zeng

markleake said:


> Because the samples are different.


That's bad. I wish notes were shifting to others from their current positions for continous, flawless chords.


----------



## markleake

zeng said:


> That's bad. I wish notes were shifting to others from their current positions for continous, flawless chords.


But that's the point of it, the samples are different depending on the key that is being played. To get some kind of flawless shift between chords I don't know if its logically possible. The idea is that you the player shift around gradually with what notes you play to get the effect you want, the software can't do that for you.


----------



## zeng

markleake said:


> But that's the point of it, the samples are different depending on the key that is being played. To get some kind of flawless shift between chords I don't know if its logically possible. The idea is that you the player shift around gradually with what notes you play to get the effect you want, the software can't do that for you.


For example 8dio's soprano choir does something similar like this. When you play a pharse including 6 words, they continue to sing the phrase when you change the chord. They do not begin from the beginning of the phrase. If Tundra's evo pad patches were doing that, it would be possible to play a flawless chord phrase...At that moment sound of evo pad gets cut off on each chord.


----------



## markleake

zeng said:


> For example 8dio's soprano choir does something similar like this. When you play a pharse including 6 words, they continue to sing the phrase when you change the chord. They do not begin from the beginning of the phrase. If Tundra's evo pad patches were doing that, it would be possible to play a flawless chord phrase...At that moment sound of evo pad gets cut off on each chord.


Those are likely time-aligned recordings. It might even be designed for legato purposes (I don't have the 8dio library you are referencing, so not sure). The Albion V evos are not time-aligned like that, so it's not logically possible to do what you are asking.


----------



## markleake

zeng said:


> At that moment sound of evo pad gets cut off on each chord.


Also, I'd suggest watching the Spitfire videos to see how they intend the evo grid to be used. It's not hard to get some pretty great sounds out of them.


----------



## zeng

Thanks markleake.


----------



## soundgeek

You can smooth transitions, with a little more release on the adsr, by leaving shared notes between chords pressed, and in some cases by having new notes start a little early ...


----------



## markleake

soundgeek said:


> You can smooth transitions, with a little more release on the adsr, by leaving shared notes between chords pressed, and in some cases by having new notes start a little early ...


And another idea is to only use chord progressions where at least the same one note is used in the chords you are transition from/to. That would help in keeping some consistency in sound also.


----------



## Hafer

Alternatively, you could trigger each and every note at once and just adapt the volume over time. You need a lot of tracks, though


----------



## zeng

Hafer said:


> Alternatively, you could trigger each and every note at once and just adapt the volume over time. You need a lot of tracks, though


This may work...


----------



## tokatila

I'm building a updated template for Cubase 9.0 but having serious problems getting focused, since this baby is so fun to play. It's funny that I'm not even sure how much I have use for this, but it's so inspirational.

Always go to this mode:


----------



## WindcryMusic

Has anyone else encountered a problem with the Strings High Long Harmonic Terms articulation where the sustain cuts off suddenly when notes like F5 or G5 are held down for 11 seconds? And even worse, once this has happened to the sample the first time, all subsequent attempts to hold the same note cut off in about 4 seconds (until the patch is reloaded, in which case you get one 11 second length again)? I am sure the notes were intended to keep sustaining because there is a release sample that plays when I let the key up after it has gone silent. The D5 note in that articulation doesn't have this same problem. The same thing happens regardless of whether I am using the individual articulation patch or select Harmonic Trems from the combined "Strings Hi Soft and Wild" patch.

It is supremely frustrating, because this is exactly the sound I needed for my current project, on the F5 note, and now I find that I can't use it because of this bug.

This is with Kontakt 5.5.2 and LPX 10.3.2, by the way, in case it matters.


----------



## sostenuto

WindcryMusic said:


> Has anyone else encountered a problem with the Strings High Long Harmonic Terms articulation where the sustain cuts off suddenly when notes like F5 or G5 are held down for 11 seconds? And even worse, once this has happened to the sample the first time, all subsequent attempts to hold the same note cut off in about 4 seconds (until the patch is reloaded, in which case you get one 11 second length again)? I am sure the notes were intended to keep sustaining because there is a release sample that plays when I let the key up after it has gone silent. The D5 note in that articulation doesn't have this same problem. The same thing happens regardless of whether I am using the individual articulation patch or select Harmonic Trems from the combined "Strings Hi Soft and Wild" patch.
> 
> It is supremely frustrating, because this is exactly the sound I needed for my current project, on the F5 note, and now I find that I can't use it because of this bug.
> 
> This is with Kontakt 5.5.2 and LPX 10.3.2, by the way, in case it matters.



Seems as though the list of specific issues like this continues to grow. It is now the major issue moving me from neophyte SF fanboy to skeptical searcher/poster __ seriously!
Now only Albion One, eDNA01, Glass and Steel, (12) 'Labs' selections. Enthusiastic plan to move forward with more Albions, Symphony libraries, HZ, xxxx, has now aborted. OBTW, Tundra was next, near-term addition .....

Either there is some serious attention to these long-term 'gripes', or a new plan is afoot.


----------



## pfmusic

sostenuto said:


> Seems as though the list of specific issues like this continues to grow. It is now the major issue moving me from neophyte SF fanboy to skeptical searcher/poster __ seriously!
> Now only Albion One, eDNA01, Glass and Steel, (12) 'Labs' selections. Enthusiastic plan to move forward with more Albions, Symphony libraries, HZ, xxxx, has now aborted. OBTW, Tundra was next, near-trems a...
> 
> Either there is some serious attention to these long-term 'gripes', or a new plan is afoot.



Tundra had been one of my favorite libraries over the last year. Not encountered the problem that the aforementioned had with harmonic trems.

Don't underestimate the power of Spitfire!


----------



## sostenuto

pfmusic said:


> Tundra had been one of my favorite libraries over the last year. Not encountered the problem that the aforementioned had with harmonic terms.
> 
> Don't underestimate the power of Spitfire!



Tryin', honestly tryin' ... but lots of new content, while not much update for older libraries. 
Trust this improves where necessary.


----------



## pfmusic

sostenuto said:


> Tryin', honestly tryin' ... but lots of new content, while not much update for older libraries.
> Trust this improves where necessary.



You won't regret buying Tundra. One of the most beautiful string libraries out there.

The vral evo, Stevenson steam band as well as all the varied string, brass, woodwind articulations are a wonderful addition to your orchestral toolbox.


----------



## JonSolo

Well I am on Windows 10 and using Kontakt 5.6.8 and have no issues.


----------



## sostenuto

JonSolo said:


> Well I am on Windows 10 and using Kontakt 5.6.8 and have no issues.



Same here .... and aware others are using array of different systems ....


----------



## sostenuto

Starting to warm to notion of focused learning with The Orchestra and BO_Inspire ... _then _... using Albions as desired.
Have Albion One now and feeling better about adding Tundra, then others.

This seems better option than spending much more, on dedicated Strings, Brass, Woodwinds.
Choir remains an unknown and wish for expertise to evaluate The Orchestra 'Bonus' Choir against most preferred others ..... no clue where it was sourced, and what may be weaknesses.

Just sayin ....


----------



## markleake

sostenuto said:


> Starting to warm to notion of focused learning with The Orchestra and BO_Inspire ... _then _... using Albions as desired.
> Have Albion One now and feeling better about adding Tundra, then others.
> 
> This seems better option than spending much more, on dedicated Strings, Brass, Woodwinds.
> Choir remains an unknown and wish for expertise to evaluate The Orchestra 'Bonus' Choir against most preferred others ..... no clue where it was sourced, and what may be weaknesses.
> 
> Just sayin ....


You'll probably get a better response if you discuss these other libs in the Sample Talk section.

But regarding SF Tundra and your plans for other SF products, I really don't think you can go wrong. The products are very good quality in terms of actual sound, and in terms of them fixing bugs and such, they can take a bit of time but they usually do fix them. There are always a few issues that come up with any library. But there is no reason to be concerned about SF libraries, or to have this as a reason not to purchase from them; they are a very reputable company and their products always do what they advertise on the box, unlike some other vendors I have bought from.

From following your other posts I think you would do well to consider and map out your SF purchases (and any other products) as you describe above, rather than jump around so easily between the many options people suggest. The easiest thing to do when starting out is to get a consistent set of tools as your base (these should cover your needs for strings, brass, woods and percussion, as well as probably an ensemble library like you already have with Albion One). And then after you have your bread & butter libs, you can branch out into alternatives. So while Tundra is beautiful and great bang of buck and a very useful lib, unless you have a specific need for it now, it would be better to get a 'proper' string library first... one that covers 1st, 2nd violins, violas, cellos, basses separately. Just my opinion though.

SF products have easily been the best and most used purchases I've made in my own journey learning about orchestrating & producing music. And part of the success in that process is I decided to stick with a consistent plan that happened to mean a number of SF purchases. No regrets here at all on any SF purchase, and I now have a full suite of libs that work wonderfully well together with no effort on my part.


----------



## sostenuto

markleake said:


> You'll probably get a better response if you discuss these other libs in the Sample Talk section.
> 
> But regarding SF Tundra and your plans for other SF products, I really don't think you can go wrong. The products are very good quality in terms of actual sound, and in terms of them fixing bugs and such, they can take a bit of time but they usually do fix them. There are always a few issues that come up with any library. But there is no reason to be concerned about SF libraries, or to have this as a reason not to purchase from them; they are a very reputable company and their products always do what they advertise on the box, unlike some other vendors I have bought from.
> 
> From following your other posts I think you would do well to consider and map out your SF purchases (and any other products) as you describe above, rather than jump around so easily between the many options people suggest. The easiest thing to do when starting out is to get a consistent set of tools as your base (these should cover your needs for strings, brass, woods and percussion, as well as probably an ensemble library like you already have with Albion One). And then after you have your bread & butter libs, you can branch out into alternatives. So while Tundra is beautiful and great bang of buck and a very useful lib, unless you have a specific need for it now, it would be better to get a 'proper' string library first... one that covers 1st, 2nd violins, violas, cellos, basses separately. Just my opinion though.
> 
> SF products have easily been the best and most used purchases I've made in my own journey learning about orchestrating & producing music. And part of the success in that process is I decided to stick with a consistent plan that happened to mean a number of SF purchases. No regrets here at all on any SF purchase, and I now have a full suite of libs that work wonderfully well together with no effort on my part.



Thanks for taking time and effort on this! You are right, as should be pursued further over on SAMPLE Talk.
Hope you will follow, as this is been a sticky issue to sort _ i.e. Learn with Tutti Libs ... augmented by something like Albions, OR start adding complete Strings, Brass Winds. Just start down one path and the other gets supporting arguments ....

THX!


----------



## geronimo

Tundra update in 1.0b29 version via the Spitfire Audio Library Manager (1,68 Go) _


----------



## TeamLeader

geronimo said:


> Tundra update in 1.0b29 version via the Spitfire Audio Library Manager (1,68 Go) _



Thank you. Any ideas what it does?


----------



## geronimo

TeamLeader said:


> Any ideas what it does?


Np, sorry: but that should not be long in coming.


----------

